# La sangre fría de Santi, el parricida de Elche: 3 días contestando a los whatsapp de su madre muerta



## david53 (13 Feb 2022)

La casa del crimen, situada en la partida ilicitana de la Algoda, este sábado.


Los investigadores se han sorprendido por la tranquilidad con la que este menor de 15 años cometió el crimen. Pasó de sacar buenas notas a suspender cinco asignaturas.

Algo introvertido pero hablador, aficionado a los videojuegos y "bastante activo" en las redes sociales. El perfil de Santi, un menor de 15 años de Elche, *es el de cientos de miles de adolescentes españoles.* Con una salvedad: por algún motivo que los investigadores no alcanzan a comprender, el pasado martes cogió una escopeta y asesinó a sangre fría a su familia, sus padres y su hermano de diez años, a raíz de una discusión absolutamente trivial: su madre le había dejado *sin internet ni móvil por su bajo rendimiento académico.* Estuvo conviviendo tres días con los cadáveres hasta que se lo contó a una vecina, que fue quien acabó alertando a las autoridades.

Santi va al* Instituto Periodista Vicente Verdú*, el de más reciente creación de Elche, inaugurado hace apenas un mes. Vive en la partida de la Algoda, al oeste de la ciudad, y que cuenta con *una población de menos de 900 habitantes.* Las casas de esta zona son unifamiliares, con una amplia extensión de campo. De hecho, su padre, Jaime, de 51 años, trabajaba en una empresa de mantenimiento de semáforos pero también en el huerto de la propiedad, donde tenía naranjos y granadas, que además son típicas de Elcha.* Era aficionado a la caza y tenía armas en casa.*

Quienes conocen a Santi aseguran que se trata de un chaval* "tímido e introvertido"* aunque hablador, sin ningún rasgo que destaque. De hecho, explican que era un "buen estudiante", pero que algo le había pasado últimamente porque* había suspendido cinco asignaturas en el último trimestre.* Cuando le preguntaban por este cambio de actitud, aseguraba que le daba "pereza" esforzarse. Acababa de ser trasladado desde el instituto La Torreta al nuevo centro Periodista Vicente Verdú, *inaugurado el pasado 31 de enero. *

Su madre se propuso corregir el rumbo que estaba tomando el chaval y decidió castigar a su hijo prohibiéndole algunas de las cosas que más apreciaba: el acceso a internet y el teléfono móvil. Al parecer, era reacia al uso de estas tecnologías, que había instalado apenas hacía un par de años en la casa de campo. En estas zonas existen además problemas de cobertura y para la instalación de fibra óptica. Hasta aquí, todo se ajusta al perfil de *"familia completamente normal"* que los vecinos describían este sábado a la prensa.

La pesadilla estalló el pasado martes, ptrecisamente cuando la madre de Santi le comunicó su decisión. Los investigadores creen* se produjo una fuerte discusión,* y que el menor, sin mediar palabra, fue a buscar una escopeta de caza que su padre tenía guardada, la cargó y pegó un tiro a su progenitora. A continuación, disparó también a su hermano, de diez años de edad, y* esperó pacientemente a que su padre llegase a casa.* En cuanto entró por la puerta, apretó el gatillo y completó el crimen. Toda su familia yacía muerta en el suelo.

*Nadie escuchó los tres tiros*, por lo que no hubo ninguna señal de alerta. Tampoco ayudó que las viviendas de esta zona sean dispersas, en su mayoría chalés con bastante terreno. Una vecina declararía después que ese mismo martes vio el coche de la madre dentro de la propiedad *con la música puesta a todo volumen,* pero nada más. No podían sospechar lo que acababa de ocurrir porque rompía la imagen de absoluta normalidad tenía en la mente de la familia. 

*Confinado por Covid y contestando a los WhatsApp*
Los siguientes tres días se completan con las hipótesis de los investigadores, pero lo cierto es que, en principio,* todas las piezas encajan.* Al parecer el menor cogió los cadáveres de sus familiares y los almacenó dentro de un cobertizo que había en la propiedad.* Después hizo vida normal.* Excusó su presencia en el instituto diciendo que estaba confinado por Covid, por lo que no podría ir a clase. Era la coartada perfecta: *el confinamiento es automático con un simple test de antígenos*, por lo que no necesitaba más documentación.

Además, y según ha podido saber EL ESPAÑOL, cogió el teléfono de su madre muerta para* contestar a los WhatsApp y simular que aún seguía viva.* Esto lo que más llama la atención a los agentes que están tratando de adivinar qué pasó por la cabeza de Santi: su absoluta* sangre fría a la hora de planificar, perpetrar y ocultar* un crimen tan monstruoso. De hecho, se cree que pasó los tres días siguientes jugando a los videojuegos, su gran afición.

El teatro se desmoronó este viernes. Santi se cruzó con una vecina, que le preguntó* qué tal estaba su familia porque hacía días que no los veía.* Lo que en principio iba a ser una simple conversación fáctica se convirtió en algo mucho más tétrico, al confesar el menor lo que había hecho. Respondió, simplemente, que los había matado. A partir de aquí hay dos versiones: o bien su interlocutora* llamó inmediatamente a la Policía, *o bien alertó a una de las hermanas de la madre de lo que le había contado el chaval. Sea como fuere, el resultado fue el mismo: se desplegó una unidad de Policía para comprobar si lo que había dicho el muchacho era cierto.

*Sin remordimientos*
Lo que los agentes se encontraron en el lugar de los hechos fue una escena dantesca. Los cuerpos de los dos adultos y el niño de diez años estaban *apilados en el cobertizo*, mientras el menor se encontraba solo en la propiedad. Decidieron tomarle declaración al joven, y destacaron* "su frialdad" y serenidad "fuera de lo normal"* durante el interrogatorio. También se sorprendieron de que "no expresase remordimientos" por lo que había hecho.

Al tratarse de un crimen que afecta a un joven de 15 años, la Fiscalía de Menores se ha hecho cargo de Santi y *el juez ha decretado el secreto de sumario.* Pero el crimen ya ha conmocionado a la partida de la Algoda, donde las reacciones no han dejado de sucederse, todas con un denominador común:* nada hacía presagiar un desenlace de estas características.* Los vecinos hablan de una familia "normal", y los amigos del detenido explican que la relación que tenía con su hermano era la "habitual" entre miembros de una misma familia. Algunos lo califican simplemente de* "un buen chico".*

También ha trascendido un detalle que se desconoce si es un hecho relevante o se trata de una macabra casualidad. El nuevo Instituto al que iba Santi tenía entre los libros que tenía que leer* una novela publicada en 2011,* 'La edad de la ira', del barcelonés Nando López, finalista del Premio Nadal. En ella Marcos, un adolescente de clase media, *asesina a su padre y deja malherido a uno de sus cuatro hermanos.* Según la sinopsis del libro, nadie del entorno del adolescente pudo prever esta reacción ni explicar esta reacción. Exactamente igual que en el caso del parricida de Elche. 

Mientras se esclarecen los detalles de lo sucedido y los investigadores tratan de entender la mente de Santi, las banderas de Elche ondearán a media asta durante los próximos tres días. El alcalde ha calificado los hechos de *"luctuosos e incomprensibles"*, y ha pedido *"discreción"* por los familiares de las víctimas. Elche, ciudad que ha sido noticia en las últimas semanas por sus crímenes y hallazgos macabros, necesita descansar.










La sangre fría de Santi, el parricida de Elche: 3 días contestando a los whatsapp de su madre muerta


Los investigadores se han sorprendido por la tranquilidad con la que este menor de 15 años cometió el crimen. Pasó de sacar buenas notas a suspender cinco asignaturas.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (13 Feb 2022)

El Covid lo ha cambiado todo para los mas jovenes .
Internet , los videojuegos y las redes sociales son su Matrix , muchos toman la pildora azul a diario para dar la espalda al desierto de lo real .


----------



## El gostoso (13 Feb 2022)

Se creen que el chaval ha leído un libro? Pillo un arrebato porque le apagaron la play y punto


----------



## abdecker (13 Feb 2022)

El chaval tiene perfil de burbumori de extrema derecha. Deberían investigar si participaba en foros o simpatizaba con la ideología de cierto partido de color verde.
Las redes sociales se han convertido en el caballo de Troya del discurso de odio y tienen un especial calado entre la juventud


----------



## pepeleches (13 Feb 2022)

abdecker dijo:


> El chaval tiene perfil de burbumori de extrema derecha. Deberían investigar si participaba en foros o simpatizaba con la ideología de cierto partido de color verde.



Ajá, y esa imbecilidad de dónde la has sacado?

Es que además no es nueva. 'Seguro que era de Podemos', 'seguro que era de VOX'. Lo oigo cantidad de veces, pero es que muchas de ellas no se queda así; el que lo dice, una vez que establece esa relación (proveniente de sus cojones morenos...), empieza a atacar al partido en en cuestión como si propiciase el delito que se ha cometido. 

Todo un ejemplo de coherencia y reflexión, vamos.


----------



## Gatoo_ (13 Feb 2022)

Hay algo que no comentan en la noticia, y es que esa zona residencial se conoce más como Algoda-*Matola*, porque es muy pequeñita pero está construida justo en medio del límite de las dos partidas rurales...

...y claro, por eso matola y matoles a todos. 

Perdón por la chorrada.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (13 Feb 2022)

Gracias al acceso a un arma, hasta el chaval más introvertido puede convertirse en alguien poderoso. Normal que haya gente abogando por su derecho a portar una.


----------



## Gatoo_ (13 Feb 2022)

abdecker dijo:


> *Las redes sociales se han convertido en el caballo de Troya del discurso de odio* y tienen un especial calado entre la juventud



Te doy toda la razón. Estoy seguro de que era de Podemos


----------



## avioneti (13 Feb 2022)

esto es una rareza como elde la katana. Ahora generaran debates varios...

como movio los cuerpos? no se como de corpulento es, pero es un detalle que me llama la atencion


----------



## MrDanger (13 Feb 2022)

Un psicópata. No es el primero ni será el último. A estos asesinos antes se les daba garrote.

Ahora unos añitos al reformatorio y luego a follar chortinas de 3 en 3 y a vivir la vida. Seguro que le va bien.

Las armas no tienen que estar al alcance nada más que del dueño y con la munición en otro sitio a buen recaudo, por si acaso.


----------



## |||||||| (13 Feb 2022)

De gamer friki ha digievolucionado a malote psicópata. 

En el insti se va a hinchar a follar con las warras quinceañeras.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

15 años - buen estudiante - 5 asignaturas suspensas   

si, el chaval apuntaba alto. Biba la heducasió puvlika y de kalidá


----------



## Monsieur George (13 Feb 2022)

Después de leer al doctor Papaya, no me creo ninguna de estas noticias...


----------



## maggneto (13 Feb 2022)

Luego dicen que las tragedias de la Grecia clásica son irreales y exageradas...


----------



## pepetemete (13 Feb 2022)

Pulitzer para ese periodista de El Español!!! 
Que peaso de artículo, que bien traido, que sabrosón...

Alguien con estómago que lo lea y me diga si habría que fusilar al juntaletras y al tontaina éste que se cargó a su familia?


----------



## Feriri88 (13 Feb 2022)

Ya están los de literatura 


Que quieren ir de modernos


No pueden mandar leer los miserables, fortunata y jacinta o la biografía de Napoleón en 3 tomos de Max Gallo (yo me la leí con 14)


----------



## elpesetilla (13 Feb 2022)

yimi dijo:


> ¿Redes sociales? Es un psicópata de libro.
> 
> Como tantos otros que ha habido antes que él, sin redes sociales. ¿Alguien se acuerda de aquellos que mataron a un hombre en los 90 por un juego de rol?
> 
> ...




jajaja madre mia a si nos va, alguien comete una locura, un asesinato y es porque es un psicopata

ese chico es un hijo de puta, mala persona y ya esta


hay gente buena y gente mala , y ya esta.... de igual modo que hay personas que saltan y te calzan una ostia por un simple insulto y otras no y no por esllo decimos que son psicopatas


----------



## Vulcan86 (13 Feb 2022)

La
España pueblerina


----------



## Gatoo_ (13 Feb 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> La
> España pueblerina



Poco tienen de pueblerinos los de Algoda.

Es una urbanización pija a 2 minutos de Elche, se puede ir andando a la ciudad.


----------



## Funci-vago (13 Feb 2022)

Este tiene cuenta en el foro y se leyó el hilo del que guardo al padre bajo la cama. 

Por suerte el nini es demasiado vago para ir a comprarse el solo las campurrianas, sino haria tiempo que habria pasado esto en Elda.


----------



## Estais_avisados (13 Feb 2022)

Psicopata, no hay más, aquí sus dejo con vuestras discursiones tontas

Taluec


----------



## pepeleches (13 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> 15 años - buen estudiante - 5 asignaturas suspensas
> 
> si, el chaval apuntaba alto. Biba la heducasió puvlika y de kalidá



¿Acaso los malos estudiantes tienen tendencia a cargarse a toda su familia? ¿Ser buen estudiante es sinónimo de ser pacífico y buena persona?

Establecemos relaciones absurdas, que se degeneran en medios y redes sociales. Y llegamos a unas conclusiones aún más disparatadas...


----------



## Lemavos (13 Feb 2022)

La sociedad, la presión social hace mucho daño a la mayoría de la gente y hay reacciones de todo tipo.


----------



## elpesetilla (13 Feb 2022)

yimi dijo:


> No lo estoy disculpando ni quitando responsabilidad. Un psicópata no es un "loco que no sabe lo que hace". Todo lo contrario.
> Lo que ha hecho este es algo más que calzar una hostia a alguien que le ha mirado mal.
> 
> 
> ...




se emplea muy a la ligera la psicopatia..

un psicopata es la doctora esa que acuchillo y mato a varias perosnas en su hospital y hace poco volvio a liarla.. poco mas

el resto, la mayoria, son malas personas, que por lo que sea "saltan " antes o se les va la pinza

entonces tb es un psicopata un tio que se pelea y cuando el otro esta en el suelo continua dandole ostias hasta dejarlo medio moñeco??


el asesino de la katana, mato a sus padres y hermana y ahora esta casado, hijos... se curo por arte de magia??

era un psicopara tambien???

son hijos de puta que se les va la pinz y saltan antes, ya esta´... cuchillo y a la cuneta.


----------



## Sawa (13 Feb 2022)

prueba superada, el verdadero objetivo de las vacunas funciona. Con ciertos rangos de frecuencias son capaces de convertir a una persona normal en un psicópata. Anulan la empatía y maximizan la ira. En Ruanda se hizo la primera prueba masiva con la misma inyección que han puesto ahora al 75% de los occidentales. Preparaos porque se va a desatar el infierno en la tierra.


----------



## operator (13 Feb 2022)

MrDanger dijo:


> Un psicópata. No es el primero ni será el último. A estos asesinos antes se les daba garrote.
> 
> Ahora unos añitos al reformatorio y luego a follar chortinas de 3 en 3 y a vivir la vida. Seguro que le va bien.
> 
> Las armas no tienen que estar al alcance nada más que del dueño y con la munición en otro sitio a buen recaudo, por si acaso.



Arma y munición deben de estar juntas para poder cumplir el rol de defensa del hogar. Si derriban tu puerta con un ariete todo es visión de tunel y perdida de las habilidades motoras finas.


----------



## Kittyanne (13 Feb 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> se emplea muy a la ligera la psicopatia..
> 
> un psicopata es la doctora esa que acuchillo y mato a varias perosnas en su hospital y hace poco volvio a liarla.. poco mas
> 
> ...



Esa doctora tiene un trastorno psicótico, no es psicópata. Madre mía, qué nivel...
Barrio sésamo para diferenciar ambos YA!


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (13 Feb 2022)

abdecker dijo:


> El chaval tiene perfil de burbumori de extrema derecha. Deberían investigar si participaba en foros o simpatizaba con la ideología de cierto partido de color verde.
> Las redes sociales se han convertido en el caballo de Troya del discurso de odio y tienen un especial calado entre la juventud



Elche es la punta del iceberg de la Vega Baja alicantina, la Texas española, demasiado poco ocurre con el personal que hay por ahí. Algoda es campo de Elche, donde los chalets tienen vallados Versallescos para envidia de vecinos y las banderas que ondean son las del aguilucho, y por supuesto todos armados hasta los dientes. El discurso en redes y mass media de extrema derecha es el aglutinante que necesitaban.


----------



## Chortina Premium (13 Feb 2022)

Psicópata asesino de manual, con 15 añitos suelto a los 18 para que pueda seguir dando rienda suelta a sus instintos.


----------



## Goyim desobediente (13 Feb 2022)

Curioso que sabemos del chaval hasta los pelos que tenía en el bigote, pero los otros 800000 asesinatos diarios de los pagapensiones son ''jóvenes''


----------



## Biluao (13 Feb 2022)

abdecker dijo:


> El chaval tiene perfil de burbumori de extrema derecha. Deberían investigar si participaba en foros o simpatizaba con la ideología de cierto partido de color verde.
> Las redes sociales se han convertido en el caballo de Troya del discurso de odio y tienen un especial calado entre la juventud



...pues, yo le veo más como un podemita: vivía en un casoplón, y eso de tomar el cielo, no por consenso, sino por asalto, lo llevó a rajatabla.

Que lo investiguen, sí.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (13 Feb 2022)

La gente de la Comunidad Valenciana esta siempre fatal de la cabeza, pedofilia, ritos satanicos, escopetismo. Solo hay que ver foreros como @eL PERRO


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (13 Feb 2022)

yimi dijo:


> ¿Redes sociales? Es un psicópata de libro.
> 
> Como tantos otros que ha habido antes que él, sin redes sociales. ¿Alguien se acuerda de aquellos que mataron a un hombre en los 90 por un juego de rol?
> 
> ...



Pues preparate para un reguero de psicopatas con acne y muy mala ostia como ocurra un *gran apagon* .
"Sin internet ", "ni telefono" , "ni television " o "sin electricidad ", como vengan estos cuatro "riders en patinete" ... tenemos el apocalipsis zombi , pero con zombis de imitacion .

Al menos a los muertos vivientes originales se los podia eliminar sin apenas cargos de conciencia y con algo de covertura legal .


----------



## B. Golani (13 Feb 2022)

abdecker dijo:


> El chaval tiene perfil de burbumori de extrema derecha. Deberían investigar si participaba en foros o simpatizaba con la ideología de cierto partido de color verde.
> Las redes sociales se han convertido en el caballo de Troya del discurso de odio y tienen un especial calado entre la juventud



a esa edad los chavales pasan de la politica como d la mierda


----------



## Insert Coin (13 Feb 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Elche es la punta del iceberg de la Vega Baja alicantina, la Texas española, demasiado poco ocurre con el personal que hay por ahí. Algoda es campo de Elche, donde los chalets tienen vallados Versallescos para envidia de vecinos y las banderas que ondean son las del aguilucho, y por supuesto todos armados hasta los dientes. El discurso en redes y mass media de extrema derecha es el aglutinante que necesitaban.



No te quedes ahí, yo añadiría que los videojuegos violentos están patrocinados por vox, y que Internet lo inventó franco


----------



## weyler (13 Feb 2022)

algunos se creen que por ser niños son seres de luz, hay niños que son malvados y gilipollas desde que nacen y no se pueden reformar

la desgracia es que ese "niño" en cuatro dias estara en la calle, si yo mandara lo metia de ya en una prision de adultos, en el ala de pederastas


----------



## eltonelero (13 Feb 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Se creen que el chaval ha leído un libro? Pillo un arrebato porque le apagaron la play y punto



Simpre se buscan chivos expatorios o explicaciones a algo que simplemente es impredicible. De vez en cuando sale un tipo con 0 empatía y esa falta de empatía en el momento adecuado en el entorno adecuado puede estallar.
Igual en otra familia se huiera atenuado mas y llegaría hasta la edad adulta, siendo encauzada a un entorno donde no se notara...., yo que sé, por ejemplo trabajando en un grupo regional del PSOE...


----------



## inteño (13 Feb 2022)

Van a aprovechar este crimen para no permitir la tenencia de escopetas de caza en el domicilio.

El asesino: cuando salga, a disfrutar de su herencia y de la hibristofilia sana. Win-win de manual.


----------



## Minsky Moment (13 Feb 2022)

Y la culpa la tiene el libro, amos, no me jodas. Con ese perfil de estar metido todo el día en internet, ese chaval no ha leído un libro en su vida. Como dicen otros foreros: un sicópata de manual. La cuestión interesante es, ¿el sicópata nace o se hace? En cuanto a los que llevan esto al terreno partidista, sois infinitamente más dañinos que este chaval cuyas acciones no pasan de momento de un solo crimen. Dais verdadero asco ya a estas alturas. Hasta los h. del r78 y sus palmeros.


----------



## Sawa (13 Feb 2022)

Científicos desatan a míster Hyde en el cerebro de los ratones


El experimento también revela que la convivencia es el mejor antídoto contra los estallidos violentos




elpais.com


----------



## Sawa (13 Feb 2022)

Éste es el experimento que hace que los ratones se comporten como zombies de 'Walking Dead'


"Los ratones toman cualidades de los caminantes de la serie 'Walking Dead', persiguiendo y mordiendo a casi todo lo que encuentran cerca". Un estudio científico de la Universidad de Yale y otras instituciones de EEUU, China y Brasil ha concluido que estos roedores se transforman en una especie...



ecodiario.eleconomista.es


----------



## Michael_Knight (13 Feb 2022)

abdecker dijo:


> El chaval tiene perfil de burbumori de extrema derecha. Deberían investigar si participaba en foros o simpatizaba con la ideología de cierto partido de color verde.
> Las redes sociales se han convertido en el caballo de Troya del discurso de odio y tienen un especial calado entre la juventud



El padre era cazador, así que sería simpatizante de VOX (esto lo digo medio en broma medio en serio).


----------



## CocoVin (13 Feb 2022)

En una sociedad sana este chaval no vería mas la luz del sol o seria ejecutado.

En una sociedad enferma como la nuestra, dentro de 6 años será libre, haciendo vida normal y con una docuserie a estrenar.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (13 Feb 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> No te quedes ahí, yo añadiría que los videojuegos violentos están patrocinados por vox, y que Internet lo inventó franco



No, pero que el fascismo es violencia pura lo sabe todo el mundo. Yo no he mencionado a vox.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (13 Feb 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> El padre era cazador, así que sería simpatizante de VOX (esto lo digo medio en broma medio en serio).



Hombre. Muy podemita no creo fuera, la verdad.


----------



## Mel_O_Cotton (13 Feb 2022)

Aparte de que el libro haya influido o no, ¿a todo el mundo le parece bien que un instituto obligue a unos adolescentes a leer un libro sobre otro adolescente que mata a su familia, en vez de clásicos de la literatura?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (13 Feb 2022)

Mel_O_Cotton dijo:


> Aparte de que el libro haya influido o no, ¿a todo el mundo le parece bien que un instituto obligue a unos adolescentes a leer un libro sobre otro adolescente que mata a su familia, en vez de clásicos de la literatura?



Yo a esa edad me había leído ya La familia de Pascual Duarte, y no fui arrancarle un pezón a nadie a mordiscos. Son los discursos extremistas, las armas, la victimización, una pésima educación, y alguna enfermedad mental no tratada lo que confluye en estas masacres. No la literatura ni los videojuegos ni las películas.


----------



## MrDanger (13 Feb 2022)

operator dijo:


> Arma y munición deben de estar juntas para poder cumplir el rol de defensa del hogar. Si derriban tu puerta con un ariete todo es visión de tunel y perdida de las habilidades motoras finas.



Pues entonces bajo llave. No puede ser que el chaval tenga acceso al arma.

Este es un asesino, otro simplemente podría cogerla para hacer el bobo (p. ej disparar a unas latas en el jardín de su casa) y tener un accidente.


----------



## Minsky Moment (13 Feb 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> El padre era cazador, así que sería simpatizante de VOX (esto lo digo medio en broma medio en serio).



Sí, la caza es propiedad exclusiva de la "derecha". Qué pesaditos con los partiditos, coño, ¡que os están tangando y vosotros seguís mirando al dedo!


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (13 Feb 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Sí, la caza es propiedad exclusiva de la "derecha". Qué pesaditos con los partiditos, coño, ¡que os están tangando y vosotros seguís mirando al dedo!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 941701



En otras zonas de España hay cazadores de izquierdas, socialdemócratas o socio liberales, como en La Mancha o Extremadura. Pero en Alicante son el 99,99% de derechas cuando no directamente fachas, y ese acceso a armas es una bomba de relojería, porque muchos son auténticos tarados.


----------



## Klapaucius (13 Feb 2022)

Es un psicópata. Los hay cada x número de personas. Algunos sólo se atreven con animales. Otros llegan a probar con personas.

Lo del libro ese es una chorrada. Igual que la gilipollez del asesino de la katana que le echaron la culpa a los videojuegos.


----------



## Yomimo (13 Feb 2022)

El chaval es un psicopata de libro, pena de muerte era lo suyo, desgraciadamente en poco tiempo estará en la calle y como tiene una larga vida por delante se cargará a alguno más.


----------



## Minsky Moment (13 Feb 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> En otras zonas de España hay cazadores de izquierdas, socialdemócratas o socio liberales, como en La Mancha o Extremadura. Pero en Alicante son el 99,99% de derechas cuando no directamente fachas, y ese acceso a armas es una bomba de relojería, porque muchos son auténticos tarados.



No sé yo si conoceras a muchos cazadores. Yo te digo que los que conozco son mayoritariamente de izquierdas. Eso sí, algunos han empezado a dejar la caza porque, claro, ya no está bien visto ser de izquierdas y cazador. Es lo que tiene la (pseudo)ideología "sobrevenida" de arriba a abajo, en lugar de las ideas nacidas y crecidas de abajo a arriba. Lo que diga el partido.


----------



## Culozilla (13 Feb 2022)

Menudos subnormales. Está más que claro que el chaval seguramente sufre brotes psicóticos; habrá dejado de tomarse la medicación Y habrá explotado. Pero los periodistas ya creciditos han decidido que hay que hacer sangre de todo esto.

Supongo que es mejor asustar a la gente con el acto criminal de un crío de 15 años blanco que con las violaciones en grupo de los menas.


----------



## skinnyemail (13 Feb 2022)

De este dirán alto y claro que era español, que jugaba a videojuegos( por que son malísimos) y que tenía problemas mentales, por que la salud mental es el próximo chiringuito a explotar.

Si os fijáis las universidades están llenas de precharos en las facultades de psicología y tienen que darles salida.
La izquierda siempre va a las ciencias imperfectas o ni ciencias: feminismo, psicología, derecho( cambiar leyes a placer) , ideología de género.

Nunca les verás invertir en ingeniería o informática para mejorar el país.


----------



## Sol Negro (13 Feb 2022)

Habría que que saber si tenía las vakunas inyectadas y estaba siendo neuromodulado…


----------



## workforfood (13 Feb 2022)

Repetido






Sociedad: - Sociedad enferma, por el wifi mata a sus padres y a su hermano de 10 años


https://www.marca.com/tiramillas/actualidad/2022/02/12/62075fd9268e3ebd098b45df.html Me lo he tenido que leer varias veces, al principio pensaba que era "fake", joder es que no me entra en la cabeza que un chaval de 15 años haga esto: Un joven de 15 años ha sido detenido en Elche como...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## _Suso_ (13 Feb 2022)

abdecker dijo:


> El chaval tiene perfil de burbumori de extrema derecha. Deberían investigar si participaba en foros o simpatizaba con la ideología de cierto partido de color verde.
> Las redes sociales se han convertido en el caballo de Troya del discurso de odio y tienen un especial calado entre la juventud



El comentario es vomitivo hasta niveles infinitos, de verdad a algunos os vale todo, a nivel moral dais un asco.


----------



## Monsieur George (13 Feb 2022)

Escopeta de caza... ¿Una cacería humana, tal vez...?


----------



## Gubelkian (13 Feb 2022)

VeteranoCobaya dijo:


> El Covid lo ha cambiado todo para los mas jovenes .
> Internet , los videojuegos y las redes sociales son su Matrix , muchos toman la pildora azul a diario para dar la espalda al desierto de lo real .



Explicación Paco de mierda - marujil- cañí de programa de tv.

Estos casos se dan de vez en cuando y no tienen que ver ni con redes sociales ni con COVID


----------



## Gubelkian (13 Feb 2022)

Mel_O_Cotton dijo:


> Aparte de que el libro haya influido o no, ¿a todo el mundo le parece bien que un instituto obligue a unos adolescentes a leer un libro sobre otro adolescente que mata a su familia, en vez de clásicos de la literatura?



Los clásicos de la literatura están llenos de asesinas sanguinarios también


----------



## Gubelkian (13 Feb 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> En otras zonas de España hay cazadores de izquierdas, socialdemócratas o socio liberales, como en La Mancha o Extremadura. Pero en Alicante son el 99,99% de derechas cuando no directamente fachas, y ese acceso a armas es una bomba de relojería, porque muchos son auténticos tarados.



Al final, la culpa es, a partes iguales de:
La escopeta, un libro que leyó, los videojuegos, internet, la extrema derecha y el COVID.

Ya hay para programa de TV en prime time


----------



## Giles Amaury (13 Feb 2022)

Mel_O_Cotton dijo:


> Aparte de que el libro haya influido o no, ¿a todo el mundo le parece bien que un instituto obligue a unos adolescentes a leer un libro sobre otro adolescente que mata a su familia, en vez de clásicos de la literatura?



Tendría que haber leído un clásico de la literatura como _Crimen y castigo_ que a ese libro seguro que no le hubiesen echado la culpa de influir en el adolescente a la hora de cometer el asesinato.


----------



## |||||||| (13 Feb 2022)

Todavía lo colarán como violencia vicaria contra la charo-madre, ojo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (13 Feb 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Al final, la culpa es, a partes iguales de:
> La escopeta, un libro que leyó, los videojuegos, internet, la extrema derecha y el COVID.
> 
> Ya hay para programa de TV en prime time



Esos programas también tienen parte de culpa. Por lo demás veo que no has leído bien mi mensaje.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (13 Feb 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> No sé yo si conoceras a muchos cazadores. Yo te digo que los que conozco son mayoritariamente de izquierdas. Eso sí, algunos han empezado a dejar la caza porque, claro, ya no está bien visto ser de izquierdas y cazador. Es lo que tiene la (pseudo)ideología "sobrevenida" de arriba a abajo, en lugar de las ideas nacidas y crecidas de abajo a arriba. Lo que diga el partido.



No serás de Alicante. Ya te digo que aquí ni con un csi encuentras un cazador de izquierdas.


----------



## Black Jack (13 Feb 2022)

abdecker dijo:


> El chaval tiene perfil de burbumori de extrema derecha. Deberían investigar si participaba en foros o simpatizaba con la ideología de cierto partido de color verde.
> Las redes sociales se han convertido en el caballo de Troya del discurso de odio y tienen un especial calado entre la juventud



Jajaja, me meo contigo y tus desvaríos. ¿No será más bien culpa de la educación que ha recibido? Educación que lleva ya mucho en manos de la izquierda. Es curioso que cuando algo es bueno os colgáis rapido la medalla, pero si algo es malo siempre es culpa de la megaderecha.


----------



## Polybolis (13 Feb 2022)

abdecker dijo:


> El chaval tiene perfil de burbumori de extrema derecha. Deberían investigar si participaba en foros o simpatizaba con la ideología de cierto partido de color verde.
> Las redes sociales se han convertido en el caballo de Troya del discurso de odio y tienen un especial calado entre la juventud



Eres subnormal. Y los que habéis dado zanks a este comentario, subnormales y medio.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (13 Feb 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> Jajaja, me meo contigo y tus desvaríos. ¿No será más bien culpa de la educación que ha recibido? Educación que lleva ya mucho en manos de la izquierda. Es curioso que cuando algo es bueno os colgáis rapido la medalla, pero si algo es malo siempre es culpa de la megaderecha.



Acceso a armamento a menores. Esa mala educación no es de la izquierda sino de los padres, de manera evidente además.


----------



## Black Jack (13 Feb 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Acceso a armamento a menores. Esa mala educación no es de la izquierda sino de los padres, de manera evidente además.



Ya, claro, como si los padres no le hubieran dichho que hay que tener cuidado con las armas. Y si no tiene acceso a armas de fuego y se va a la cocina a coger el cuchillo jamonero, la culpa será de los padres por dejar cuchillos a mano. Y si no tiene acceso a cuchillos y usa matarratas también será culpa de os padres. Pero de la educación de mierda que están recibiendo en las escuelas nunca es la culpa, a no ser que lo que ocurra sea algo positivo, entonces ahí sí que se cuelgan la medalla. Crear niños con 0 tolerancia a la frustración, sin castigarles, haciéndoles subir de curso por la cara, educación de género y el resto de mamandurrias, eso no ha tenido ninguna culpa.


----------



## Roquete (13 Feb 2022)

abdecker dijo:


> El chaval tiene perfil de burbumori de extrema derecha. Deberían investigar si participaba en foros o simpatizaba con la ideología de cierto partido de color verde.
> Las redes sociales se han convertido en el caballo de Troya del discurso de odio y tienen un especial calado entre la juventud



Seguramente es así pero, además, debe tener psicopatía. Solo alguien así muestra esa frialdad.


----------



## Kabraloka (13 Feb 2022)

la diferencia de este con otros es que en su casa había una escopeta.

Si hubiese más escopetas en otras casas, ya veríamos cuánta sangre iba a haber todos los días.


----------



## Roquete (13 Feb 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> jajaja madre mia a si nos va, alguien comete una locura, un asesinato y es porque es un psicopata
> 
> ese chico es un hijo de puta, mala persona y ya esta
> 
> ...



No, lo de la frialdad es rasgo de psicopatía. Pero vamos, que un psicópata puede ser mejor o peor persona (los hay que no matan a nadie ni se les pasa por la cabeza y que incluso te ayudarán si te ven en problemas).


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Feb 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> El comentario es vomitivo hasta niveles infinitos, de verdad a algunos os vale todo, a nivel moral dais un asco.



Sácate la polla anglo-sionista de la boca antes de hablar.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (13 Feb 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> Ya, claro, como si los padres no le hubieran dichho que hay que tener cuidado con las armas. Y si no tiene acceso a armas de fuego y se va a la cocina a coger el cuchillo jamonero, la culpa será de los padres por dejar cuchillos a mano. Y si no tiene acceso a cuchillos y usa matarratas también será culpa de os padres. Pero de la educación de mierda que están recibiendo en las escuelas nunca es la culpa, a no ser que lo que ocurra sea algo positivo, entonces ahí sí que se cuelgan la medalla. Crear niños con 0 tolerancia a la frustración, sin castigarles, haciéndoles subir de curso por la cara, educación de género y el resto de mamandurrias, eso no ha tenido ninguna culpa.



Ya he dicho que parece que hay algo de enfermedad mental. Sin embargo con el cuchillo hubiera habido alguna posibilidad de evitar algo. Con un arma difícil.


----------



## Cormac (13 Feb 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Se creen que el chaval ha leído un libro? Pillo un arrebato porque le apagaron la play y punto



+ 1 arma de fuego a su alcance. 
Cuando coges un cuchillo es otro rollo. Hay que tener mas narices. Además el padre se podría haber defendido.


----------



## etsai (13 Feb 2022)

La culpa es de los videojuegos, de los comics, de internet, de la música y hasta de los libros, pero nunca NUNCA es de la televisión.


----------



## angel2929 (13 Feb 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Ajá, y esa imbecilidad de dónde la has sacado?
> 
> Es que además no es nueva. 'Seguro que era de Podemos', 'seguro que era de VOX'. Lo oigo cantidad de veces, pero es que muchas de ellas no se queda así; el que lo dice, una vez que establece esa relación (proveniente de sus cojones morenos...), empieza a atacar al partido en en cuestión como si propiciase el delito que se ha cometido.
> 
> Todo un ejemplo de coherencia y reflexión, vamos.



Nacistes sin el don del sarcasmo?


----------



## Charo afgana (13 Feb 2022)

abdecker dijo:


> El chaval tiene perfil de burbumori de extrema derecha. Deberían investigar si participaba en foros o simpatizaba con la ideología de cierto partido de color verde.
> Las redes sociales se han convertido en el caballo de Troya del discurso de odio y tienen un especial calado entre la juventud



Rojo subnormal al ignore


----------



## Roquete (13 Feb 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Ya he dicho que parece que hay algo de enfermedad mental. Sin embargo con el cuchillo hubiera habido alguna posibilidad de evitar algo. Con un arma difícil.



Aunque es cierto que si quiere hacerlo solo tiene que esperar a que se vayan todos a dormir (como el de la Katana). Aunque supongo que le hubiera sido más difícil matar a todos (porque en el caso de la Katana la hermana tenía Síndrome de Down).

Lo de las armas no tiene solo que ver con el hecho de que es obvio que es más fácil matar con un arma de fuego sino con el hecho de que a las personas que cazan (hacen uso más o menos continuado del arma) les resulta muy sencillo tirar de escopeta porque están acostumbrados a acabar con vidas. Es decir, es casi un acto reflejo.


----------



## _Suso_ (13 Feb 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Sácate la polla anglo-sionista de la boca antes de hablar.



@calopez por favor troles de calidad, no vale contratar a adolescentes, es muy denigrante incluso para ti, a ver si algún día vas a tener problemas legales a lo grande por permitir toda clase de insultos sin tomar medidas


----------



## Scout.308 (13 Feb 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Después de leer al doctor Papaya, no me creo ninguna de estas noticias...



¿En tu casa saben que eres tonto?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Feb 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> @calopez por favor troles de calidad, no vale contratar a adolescentes,



Imagino que te doblo la edad, gilipollas.


----------



## Monsieur George (13 Feb 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> ¿En tu casa saben que eres tonto?



Si tu te lo crees, es tu problema. Sencillamente, no me lo creo. A ese matrimonio lo han asesinado como si formaran parte de un show o un espectáculo deportivo.


----------



## Scout.308 (13 Feb 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Si tu te lo crees, es tu problema. Sencillamente, no me lo creo. A ese matrimonio lo han asesinado como si formaran parte de un show o un espectáculo deportivo.



En tu casa saben que eres tonto.


----------



## Epsilon69 (13 Feb 2022)

Esto es obra de la izquierda española. Demonios, muy malas personas.


----------



## UnaPerra666 (13 Feb 2022)

Quizá tenía autismo o un royo así


----------



## EXTOUAREG (13 Feb 2022)

A veces no somos conscientes del infierno que viven los adolescentes en esta sociedad sin sentido ni objetivos vitales.

Tengo sobrinos y lo mejor que han podido hacer sus padres por ellos a parte de preocuparse por su educación es incitarles al deporte desde pequeños formar parte de equipos competitivos que les haga tener un sentido de la competición, la derrota, el éxito y todo lo demás.

Un adolescente que se tira horas jugando a video juegos es un cerebro enfermo e improductivo.


----------



## elpesetilla (13 Feb 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> No, lo de la frialdad es rasgo de psicopatía. Pero vamos, que un psicópata puede ser mejor o peor persona (los hay que no matan a nadie ni se les pasa por la cabeza y que incluso te ayudarán si te ven en problemas).




Todos locos entonces

Yo si me cargo a alguien saldria corriendo a la calle a contarselo a todo el mundo, que no soy frio (psicopata) soy extrovertido y sociable..

Lo normal si haces algo mal es callarse como una puta y comportarse de forma "fria" para no llamar la atencion, a ese hijo de puta le dio un arrebato y se cargo a su familia y estoy seguro que si no tuviera 15 años, y por ejemplo tuviera medios como carne de conducir,coche, capacidades,etc... y mas edad y con ello mas experiencia hubiera intentado desacerse de los padres y hermanos

Mira por ejemplo el crimen de la chica de Traspinedo, todos callados como putas, son piscopatas??? NO , son malas personas y punto

Igual que hay gente alta, baja, gente que corre mas rapido y gente que tiene mas capacidad y aptitudes innatas para determinados deportes, estudio, etc.. pues hay gente mala, y gente menos mala., y gente buena...punto, 

El entorno condiciona? Pues CLARO QUE SI, pero poco, lo que pasa es que es mas facil decir que tu robas o vas pegando palizas,violando porque te criaste en una zona pobre por poner un ejemplo

Hoy en dia como dije, todos locos y psicopatas entonces


Cuchillo en la gargante y a la cuneta con el "psicopata"

Y al "psicopata" de la katana que ahora esta "curado" ,lo mismo, katanazo en las tripas y a la zanja


----------



## pabloiseguro (13 Feb 2022)

Un plan sin fisuras, en el centro de menores seguro que tienen una habitación para gamers.


----------



## Roquete (13 Feb 2022)

pabloiseguro dijo:


> Un plan sin fisuras, en el centro de menores seguro que tienen una habitación para gamers.



Pues, realmente, es un gran plan. Encima no se tiene que esconder ni nada.


----------



## Clorhídrico (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## kenny220 (13 Feb 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Gracias al acceso a un arma, hasta el chaval más introvertido puede convertirse en alguien poderoso. Normal que haya gente abogando por su derecho a portar una.



Si el de la katana, le pasó igual. Un tío que mata a, sangre fría a su madre, hermano menor y luego espera pacientemente al padre, y los lleva a un cobertizo 3 días, lo mismo le da una, escopeta que un cuchillo, que un palo


----------



## Roquete (13 Feb 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> Todos locos entonces
> 
> Yo si me cargo a alguien saldria corriendo a la calle a contarselo a todo el mundo, que no soy frio (psicopata) soy extrovertido y sociable..
> 
> ...



No, la frialdad se demuestra cuando te han cogido (o te entregas, como este chico).

Los demás lo que hacen es disimular, pero si los cogen (y son culpables) empiezan a temer y acaban poniéndose nerviosos. 

La frialdad es que no te pones nervioso. Eso solo lo tienen los psicópatas y personas que están muy acostumbradas a matar, robar, o lo que sea.


----------



## kenny220 (13 Feb 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> El padre era cazador, así que sería simpatizante de VOX (esto lo digo medio en broma medio en serio).



En serio, Jorge?


----------



## kenny220 (13 Feb 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Hombre. Muy podemita no creo fuera, la verdad.


----------



## chainsaw man (13 Feb 2022)

Venia de suspender en el ultimo trimestre y el colegio al que iba era inagurado hace un mes?

Me da a mi que no solo fue el internet, sino un cumulo de cosas las que le llevo a hacer eso, el internet fue la gota que colmo su cordura...


----------



## Araco (13 Feb 2022)

No pueden admitir que la psicopatía sea algo que se da en la naturaleza ya que desmontaría todo el tinglado mental gnóstico de "el hombre es gueno por naturalesa" es mentira. Hasta tenemos la historia de Dios hecho hombre que lo que abogaba era contra los rabinos/políticos que se creían diosecillos y el propio Pilatos en un último intento por salvarle el culo fue cuando le dijo al populacho si querían salvar a Cristo o al asesino Barrabas..


La maldad es algo natural como decían antes, es una cosa animalesca que se intenta mitigar con la moral pero claro, ahora en este mundo post-modernista y nihilista donde todo es relativo y todos somos iguales es donde la gente tira de Nietzsche y ve que la moral es algo para las masas y todos somos especiales con lo cual no se les aplica moral alguna, todo viene rodado.. Todo es el mismo pensamiento maligno para excusar a esta bazofia, y ya no digamos el "la culpa es de la sociedad" que es simplemente la laicización del mahometanismo de Averroes contra decía que "todos tenemos una misma alma" es decir que todos tenemos un mismo entendimiento y entonces en la misma situación haríamos lo mismo, cuestión que desmintió Santo Tomas siguiendo en pensamiento de Ciceron, puesto que de aceptar esta idea acabaríamos diciendo que "era su destino" una cosa inevitable y claro si es su destino, ¿con que razón vamos a juzgar al asesino por algo inevitable?., al contrario, deberíamos compadecernos de él. Por eso Ciceron decía que estaba el libre albedrio y cada uno era responsable de sus actos, puesto que de otro modo la ley no tendría sentido y sería el colapso de la civilización.



Por resumirlo esto me parece lo de siempre, la destrucción de Roma, que lo maten y punto, si es una persona entenderá lo que ha hecho y se le debe ayudar a morir, de no serlo pues es una animal al que se debe ejecutar.. A disculpen claro que están los Derechos Humanos y tal.. vamos que no saben lo que están haciendo los que mandan, y el ganado a la suya, cuanto progreso.


----------



## randomizer (13 Feb 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Gracias al acceso a un arma, hasta el chaval más introvertido puede convertirse en alguien poderoso. Normal que haya gente abogando por su derecho a portar una.



Que yo sepa nadie en España aboga por el derecho a PORTAR armas, solo a tener una en tu casa para defenderte.

Por cierto, no sabes lo que quiere decir ni "portar" ni "introvertido" ni "poderoso", pero qué se puede esperar de un SUBNORMAL como tú...


----------



## Volvitо (13 Feb 2022)

Sawa dijo:


> prueba superada, el verdadero objetivo de las vacunas funciona. Con ciertos rangos de frecuencias son capaces de convertir a una persona normal en un psicópata. Anulan la empatía y maximizan la ira. En Ruanda se hizo la primera prueba masiva con la misma inyección que han puesto ahora al 75% de los occidentales. Preparaos porque se va a desatar el infierno en la tierra.



Joder


----------



## Gonzalor (13 Feb 2022)

Tendría prisa por heredar...


----------



## Sawa (13 Feb 2022)

Volvitо dijo:


> Joder











Científicos desatan a míster Hyde en el cerebro de los ratones


El experimento también revela que la convivencia es el mejor antídoto contra los estallidos violentos




elpais.com


----------



## Gubelkian (13 Feb 2022)

etsai dijo:


> La culpa es de los videojuegos, de los comics, de internet, de la música y hasta de los libros, pero nunca NUNCA es de la televisión.



Sobre todo, la culpa jamás parece ser del perpetrador


----------



## Gubelkian (13 Feb 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Tendría prisa por heredar...



Mal asunto porque el asesinar a los dueños te excluye de la herencia


----------



## kenny220 (13 Feb 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Mal asunto porque el asesinar a los dueños te excluye de la herencia



Pero asesino por sentencia judicial? 
Pq siendo de 15, no se si se puede juzgar. 

Y sin sentencia, uno no es asesino.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Feb 2022)

quien haya visto alguno de los episodios del reality " HERMANO MAYOR " , se podrá dar cuenta que muchas familias viven un infierno de puertas para adentro. Ya tienen que estar desesperados para recurrir a la televisión y exponer su vida en público . 

La única diferencia en este caso , es que el chaval ha adiestrado su mente en el asesinato a través de miles de horas de videojuegos y tenía un arma a su alcance. 

De no tener una escopeta , habría sido una rabieta que como mucho llegaría a un manotazo.


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (13 Feb 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Explicación Paco de mierda - marujil- cañí de programa de tv.
> 
> Estos casos se dan de vez en cuando y no tienen que ver ni con redes sociales ni con COVID



Puede que yo haya pecado de un cierto reduccionismo , pero lo he hecho con buena intencion , la idea era que las generaciones mas maduras no olvidemos la importancia de la esfera virtual (que engloba internet mas videojuegos mas redes sociales ) para las generaciones mas jovenes .
La pendemia hizo que nos encerrasen en casa , convirtio el hogar en prision , y los adolescentes virtualizaron mas sus vidas , por que no habia mas remedio . Ellos no tienen el vagage vital de los adultos , son personas en proceso de construccion , y estos dos años demenciales han afectado sus vidas en un periodo critico de su existencia .
Mi preocupacion esta ahora en los adolescentes inocentes y aun vivos , el asesino pagara por sus atroces crimenes , y por los muertos no podemos hacer nada , por desgracia .


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (13 Feb 2022)

En ese estercolero llamado Alicante-Valencia siempre se suceden los peores y mas horrendos crímenes de España.


----------



## supercuernos (13 Feb 2022)

Ya tiene casa en el campo con 15 años. Luego en reformatorio tendra chortinas,respeto de los malotes que ni le toseran, despues hara estudios superiores y con 30 años tendra su familia normal


----------



## grom (13 Feb 2022)

david53 dijo:


> La casa del crimen, situada en la partida ilicitana de la Algoda, este sábado.
> 
> 
> Los investigadores se han sorprendido por la tranquilidad con la que este menor de 15 años cometió el crimen. Pasó de sacar buenas notas a suspender cinco asignaturas.
> ...



Su plan se vino abajo cuando tuvo que lidiar con el grupo de whatsapp de madres del cole.

Ahi decidió confesar el crimen


----------



## From Thailand with love (13 Feb 2022)

Terror en Amityville paco


----------



## Froco (13 Feb 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Gracias al acceso a un arma, hasta el chaval más introvertido puede convertirse en alguien poderoso. Normal que haya gente abogando por su derecho a portar una.



Con un piolet podria haberlo hecho igual


----------



## Domina (13 Feb 2022)

abdecker dijo:


> El chaval tiene perfil de burbumori de extrema derecha. Deberían investigar si participaba en foros o simpatizaba con la ideología de cierto partido de color verde.
> Las redes sociales se han convertido en el caballo de Troya del discurso de odio y tienen un especial calado entre la juventud



Toda la familia era sociata y lo sabes.


----------



## zirick (13 Feb 2022)

Ayer salieron dos podemitas ladrando que la culpa es de los videojuegos pues creían que confundía la realidad con éstos. 
No me gustan las bromas con éstos temas serios pero se me escapó una carcajada cuando escuché a esa gentuza inventar.


----------



## Funci-vago (13 Feb 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> En ese estercolero llamado Alicante-Valencia siempre se suceden los peores y mas horrendos crímenes de España.



Siglos recibiendo ADN berberisco en forma de violaciones no podían pasar desapercibidos.


----------



## Funci-vago (13 Feb 2022)

@eL PERRO ha vuelto a postear?


----------



## Mr. Frost (13 Feb 2022)

Qué lástima que no lo metan en una cárcel de narcos, y que practiquen con él el rasurado de vello por todo el cuerpo, pero con piel incluida.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (13 Feb 2022)

Tengo 2 teorías:

Teoría 1: Malos tratos llevados al límite.

Chaval maltratado por todo el puto mundo sufre un brote psicótico y mata a la familia. Es la versión paco de los tiroteos en escuelas, institutos y universidades de EEUU.

Teoría 2: TSUNAMI CEREBRAL KAKUNAL. 

Los pinchazos pueden provocar brotes PSICÓTICOS al ser sus componentes activados con la tecnología electromagnética. Preparaos para lo que podría venir. Podría haber una escabechina con millones de ciudadanos asesinando a otros millones de ciudadanos por brotes psicóticos. Una suerte de Ruanda mundial.

Yo esta mierda la vi en un videojuego que se llama Nier Replicant. Una "enfermedad" provocó un brote psicótico en una ciudad dentro del mundo de ese videojuego. Se aniquilaron todos los habitantes por un brote psicótico: familias contra familias, vecinos contra vecinos. Sólo sobrevivió uno de los personajes residentes de esa ciudad (que me recuerda a La Sagra por alguna razón). El resto, a tomar por culo todos. ¿Nos estaban avisando en esa historia ficticia? ¿Se inspiraron en lo que pasó en Ruanda? Quién sabe.


----------



## alfamadrid (13 Feb 2022)

david53 dijo:


> La casa del crimen, situada en la partida ilicitana de la Algoda, este sábado.
> 
> 
> Los investigadores se han sorprendido por la tranquilidad con la que este menor de 15 años cometió el crimen. Pasó de sacar buenas notas a suspender cinco asignaturas.
> ...



Ya le podía haber dado caza a los menas.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (13 Feb 2022)

Se le fue la olla.


----------



## AMP (13 Feb 2022)

abdecker dijo:


> El chaval tiene perfil de burbumori de extrema derecha. Deberían investigar si participaba en foros o simpatizaba con la ideología de cierto partido de color verde.
> Las redes sociales se han convertido en el caballo de Troya del discurso de odio y tienen un especial calado entre la juventud



100% podemita.


----------



## SuzieWongWorld (13 Feb 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Mal asunto porque el asesinar a los dueños te excluye de la herencia



Ni siquiera la legítima?


----------



## spica (13 Feb 2022)

Un hijo de puta como la copa de un pino.


----------



## Arzairus (13 Feb 2022)

Venga q no es tan dificil

El menor parricida había leído un libro sobre un joven que mataba a su familia

*El menor parricida había leído un libro sobre un joven que mataba a su familia*
_*La novela «La edad de la ira» era una de las lecturas recomendadas en el Instituto Periodista Vicente Verdú al que había sido trasladado el joven desde el IES La Torreta*_

Que serie va a estrenar Antonia 3 ahora?









La edad de la ira: fecha de estreno y todo lo que hay que saber de la nueva serie de Atresmedia


La edad de la ira es una de las nuevas series originales de Atresplayer Premium. La ficción se estrenará en la plataforma de 'streaming' el domingo 27 de febrero y...




www.elmundo.es





_La edad de la ira_ es una adaptación de la novela homónima de *Nando López*, que también ha sido llevada al teatro y que fue finalista al *Premio Nadal* en 2010

QUE CASUALIDADDDD OIGA

Menudo Salinger se han montado, ya podeis seguir


----------



## |||||||| (13 Feb 2022)

Lo más duro no fue matar a su familia, sino escribir en los chats del Whatsapp de la charomadre durante 3 días.


----------



## Baubens2 (13 Feb 2022)

La culpa és de vídeojuegos +18 que juegan adolescentes. Les vuelve insensibles a la sangre


----------



## CesareLombroso (13 Feb 2022)

abdecker dijo:


> El chaval tiene perfil de burbumori de extrema derecha. Deberían investigar si participaba en foros o simpatizaba con la ideología de cierto partido de color verde.
> Las redes sociales se han convertido en el caballo de Troya del discurso de odio y tienen un especial calado entre la juventud




Yo creo que era un alienado de Compro-pis, un partido lleno de psicopatas como monica oltra y su marido argentino condenado por violar menores.

En fin... elcheros... un nido de psicopatas

Por lo que veo la foto esta a pocos kms. del asesino de la katana u otro similar que tambien mato a sus padres y hermana en Benijofar o uno de esos infames pueblos con nombres moriscos donde no hay que pasar ni en helicoptero por salud mental y fisica.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (13 Feb 2022)

abdecker dijo:


> El chaval tiene perfil de burbumori de extrema derecha. Deberían investigar si participaba en foros o simpatizaba con la ideología de cierto partido de color verde.
> Las redes sociales se han convertido en el caballo de Troya del discurso de odio y tienen un especial calado entre la juventud



Más bien, por su sangre fría y falta de inteligencia emocional es carne de la PSOE o Pablemos : )

Para que tu mente enajenada no lo olvides, los peores crímenes (Alcàsser, ETA, 11M...) son siempre perpetrados o alentados por la izquierda.

¿Qué partidos tienen imputados por agresión, secuestro y violaciones del Código Penal entre sus filas? Pablemos y Bildu.

Extrema hijoputez la tuya.


----------



## CesareLombroso (13 Feb 2022)

|||||||| dijo:


> De gamer friki ha digievolucionado a malote psicópata.
> 
> En el insti se va a hinchar a follar con las warras quinceañeras.




Uno de estos parricidas de ha casado con la psicoloca del correccional, eso te da una idea del perfil de esas chonicharos infernales que tanto daño social nos hacen.

Consejo: no vayais NUNCA a una psicoloca mujer, te va a dejar mucho peor de lo que estabas y disfrutan con ello.

perfil tipo:


----------



## CesareLombroso (13 Feb 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Hay algo que no comentan en la noticia, y es que esa zona residencial se conoce más como Algoda-*Matola*, porque es muy pequeñita pero está construida justo en medio del límite de las dos partidas rurales...
> 
> ...y claro, por eso matola y matoles a todos.
> 
> Perdón por la chorrada.




Conozco una familia con 12 psicopatas diagnosticados cuyo origen es Matola, no es broma.

Esa zona es infernal y no me cansare de decirlo, durante siglos los reyes desterraron ahi al escalafon inferior al ahorcable y asi nos va la endogamia, luego un campo de concentracion de 15.000 violamonjas y matacuras rojos de mier en El Realengo, a pocos kms de ahi donde soltaron a esa escoria que debio acampar y criar con los psicopatas residentes, en fin: un autentico infierno lombrosiano lleno de kinkis, descerebrados, aparentas y demas subseres que tanto estudie yo en el siglo XIX.

Cesare Lombroso.


----------



## iaGulin (13 Feb 2022)

Baubens2 dijo:


> La culpa és de vídeojuegos +18 que juegan adolescentes. Les vuelve insensibles a la sangre



Es broma no?


----------



## sada (13 Feb 2022)

No se deben de idealizar tanto las relaciones materno filiales y paternos filiales parece que tiene que ser todo como los anuncios de Navidad


----------



## CesareLombroso (13 Feb 2022)

Kittyanne dijo:


> Esa doctora tiene un trastorno psicótico, no es psicópata. Madre mía, qué nivel...
> Barrio sésamo para diferenciar ambos YA!





Muchos que estudiamos el tema como futuros forenses pensamos que Noelia Mingo aparte de esquizofrenica era psicopata.

El dr. Cabrera dijo en su programa que su hermano tambien lo era y que era tenia anomalias fisicas en el cerebro, eso podrian ser los lobulos frontales dañados como tienen los psicopatas puros.

El periodista Luis del Pino tambien coincide con nosotros, un psicotico o esquizofrenico tipo no estan obsesionados con acuchillar gente y esta tiparraca reincidente no lo hacia con el primero que pillase por la calle sino con gente con la que habia tenido roces anteriores.

Por cierto su familia es otro caso de familia narcisista/psicopata y sospecho como Puerto Hurraco " grupo paranoide psicopatizado con psicosis compartida".

En mi familia es el mismo caso, locos de atar peligrosos y obsesionados con liquidar a quienes les decimos la puta verdad y entre ellos se retroalimentan de su locura, esto esta confirmado en periciales forenses. Hay muchisimos casos de esos pero muy pocos son conocidos y estudiados, quizas haga el doctorado sobre eso, lo ando pensando. Familias de locos que entre ellos se creen sus locuras, todos conocemos la tira y que pasan como "excelentes" personas para su entorno, pero cuando los visitas ves que hace falta un camion cisterna de Risperdidona y agua bendita a presion....

edito; por cierto mi mentor lo dice claro: 6 millones de psicopatas en españa










En España hay seis millones de psicópatas puros y personalidades psicopáticas


Madrid, 25 oct (EFE).- En España hay más de un millón de 'psicópatas puros' y entre cuatro y cinco millones de 'psicópatas normalizados o integrados', entre




www.lavanguardia.com




.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (13 Feb 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Ajá, y esa imbecilidad de dónde la has sacado?
> 
> Es que además no es nueva. 'Seguro que era de Podemos', 'seguro que era de VOX'. Lo oigo cantidad de veces, pero es que muchas de ellas no se queda así; el que lo dice, una vez que establece esa relación (proveniente de sus cojones morenos...), empieza a atacar al partido en en cuestión como si propiciase el delito que se ha cometido.
> 
> Todo un ejemplo de coherencia y reflexión, vamos.



De un imbécil como el que citas sólo puedes esperar imbecilidades.


----------



## Dictadura Sanchista (13 Feb 2022)

Seguro que la dictadura covidianista no tiene nada que ver. Han arruinado la vida de los chavales, basta cualquier nimiedad para que salten.


----------



## Mel_O_Cotton (13 Feb 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Los clásicos de la literatura están llenos de asesinas sanguinarios también



Quien dice literatura clásica dice literatura constructiva o que contribuya al desarrollo de la personalidad. Y dudo que "la edad de la ira" puede considerarse como tal.


----------



## operator (13 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> quien haya visto alguno de los episodios del reality " HERMANO MAYOR " , se podrá dar cuenta que muchas familias viven un infierno de puertas para adentro. Ya tienen que estar desesperados para recurrir a la televisión y exponer su vida en público .
> 
> La única diferencia en este caso , es que el chaval ha adiestrado su mente en el asesinato a través de miles de horas de videojuegos y tenía un arma a su alcance.
> 
> De no tener una escopeta , habría sido una rabieta que como mucho llegaría a un manotazo.



Cocinaban con cuchillos de plaatico en esa casa o que?


----------



## Mel_O_Cotton (13 Feb 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Yo a esa edad me había leído ya La familia de Pascual Duarte, y no fui arrancarle un pezón a nadie a mordiscos. Son los discursos extremistas, las armas, la victimización, una pésima educación, y alguna enfermedad mental no tratada lo que confluye en estas masacres. No la literatura ni los videojuegos ni las películas.



Pues no sé, pero a lo mejor los libros tendrían que tener una calificación por edades, igual que la tienen las películas y las series. Igual ni "la familia de Pascual Duarte" ni "la edad de la ira" son los libros más apropiados para un adolescente.


----------



## CesareLombroso (13 Feb 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Simpre se buscan chivos expatorios o explicaciones a algo que simplemente es impredicible. De vez en cuando sale un tipo con 0 empatía y esa falta de empatía en el momento adecuado en el entorno adecuado puede estallar.
> Igual en otra familia se huiera atenuado mas y llegaría hasta la edad adulta, siendo encauzada a un entorno donde no se notara...., yo que sé, por ejemplo trabajando en un grupo regional del PSOE...




Un grupo regional del PSOE, recordemos uno de los jefes locales de Elche del PSOE, uno de los peores psicopatas que he visto ( y era mason)



El exlíder de las Juventudes Socialistas de Elche, además parece ser que abuso de niños magrebies tutelados, vamos como el marido de Monica Oltra

*Díaz: "Los imagino gritando y llorando mientras los violo. Un recién nacido clavado"*










Díaz: "Los imagino gritando y llorando mientras los violo. Un recién nacido clavado"


El ex líder de las Juventudes Socialistas de Elche, Alejandro Díaz, no sólo visionaba y distribuía imágenes de adultos manteniendo sexo explícito con recién nacidos sino que, según



www.elmundo.es


----------



## CesareLombroso (13 Feb 2022)

Happy Mask Salesman dijo:


> La gente de la Comunidad Valenciana esta siempre fatal de la cabeza, pedofilia, ritos satanicos, escopetismo. Solo hay que ver foreros como @eL PERRO





Pasaos por este hilo






¿Por qué hay TANTA MALDAD en la COMUNIDAD VALENCIANA?


Esa antena que ha matado de cancer a media zona la montaron en los años 50 los de US NAVY, hoy en dia es de la OTAN y se maneja desde Rota. https://www.xataka.com/otros/torreta-guardamar-estructura-alta-europa-esta-alicante-visible-a-kilometros-tierra-como-mar Brootal.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## 917 (13 Feb 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Gracias al acceso a un arma, hasta el chaval más introvertido puede convertirse en alguien poderoso. Normal que haya gente abogando por su derecho a portar una.



Exacto.
¿Y quién aboga?.


----------



## Covid Bryant (13 Feb 2022)

Pues nada 5 añitos de reformatorio, cambio de nombre y en 6 años está tan tranquilo por el norte por ejemplo donde no le conoce nadie, y con shortin buenorra y un curro facilitado por el estado.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (13 Feb 2022)

Mel_O_Cotton dijo:


> Pues no sé, pero a lo mejor los libros tendrían que tener una calificación por edades, igual que la tienen las películas y las series. Igual ni "la familia de Pascual Duarte" ni "la edad de la ira" son los libros más apropiados para un adolescente.



En eso estoy de acuerdo, pero de ahí a decir que su lectura lleve a un adolescente normal a asesinar a toda su familia va un trecho.


----------



## pepinox (13 Feb 2022)

A mí lo que me sorprende es la pericia del chaval manejando el arma de fuego: tres disparos, tres muertos.


----------



## Coln (13 Feb 2022)

Yo que vivo en el extranjero en un piso....veo ese pedazo de chalet en Elche, con esa huerta maravillosa, ese clima, en familia...y mira como acaba el asunto, alguien valoraba lo quesignificaba todo eso? una casa como esa, en un lugar como ese y con toda la vida por delante...

Yo sería el hombre más feliz del mundo viviendo en un lugar como ese con mi familia, pero aquí estoy, currando con los seres de luz. 

Y mientras tanto...un loco sadico se carga a toda su familia !!! Que pena, que locura que lastima...


----------



## CesareLombroso (13 Feb 2022)

Tonald Drump dijo:


> Me alegra ver a alguien que sabe, aquí los muy subnormales el 99% habla como si esto fuera una puta barra de bar de pueblo y encima creen llevar razón.
> Te tienes que reir porque si no... la culpa será de los videojuegos...




Pues esperate, que nos ha entrado el caso de una psiquiatra publica de Alicante que es otra Mingo, otra esquizofrenica psicopata, una fea loca de 1,90 con rasgos lombrosianos ( de delincuente deforme) de unos +- 40 tacos que mira al techo siempre huyendo la mirada y que sus informes llegan a negar sentencias judiciales o mofarse de expertos mundiales "porque ella sabe mas" que forenses y numeros uno mundiales pero sus informes falsos estan llenos de contradicciones ( su presunta psicosis le impide escribir 4 lineas sin desbarrar completamente o contradecir lo que ella misma ha escrito). Me apuesto el cuello a que el corrupto colegio de matasanos de Alicante dice que todo correcto.

Aqui otro caso de otra perturbada con la misma cara de loca denunciada hace poco









Denunciada al Colegio de Médicos la médico forense, Patricia Caridad Oliver Moreno por pésimo informe – Rambla Libre


Josep Sansano. La médico forense de Alicante, Patricia Caridad Oliver Moreno ha sido denunciada al Colegio de Médicos por emitir “un informe muy deficiente” en el que, según la denuncia, “demuestra no estar capacitada para emitir informes psiquiátricos” y “no tener ni idea de lo que es un TLP...




ramblalibre.com





La de gris, se ve a leguas que no aparenta la mas cuerda de su portal... ( por cierto las dos charos que parecen bolleras se estan mirando como " vamos a hacer la tijera, cari" juas.







Y lo peor, conocemos muchos casos de psiquiatras con ese perfil en Alicante.

Uno de ellos era, ni mas ni menos, que el gobernador civil del PSOE de Alicante el Dr. Calvé. Es el que sale en las quinielas de Alcasser y que segun el investigador JIB fue liquidado por el CNI por autorobarse 500 kilos de coca incautados. Ese psicopata era a su vez socio de otra psiquiatra perturbada y eran socios de la clinica de Alfaz del Pi donde desaparecio la chica aquella ( yo personalmente creo que la cogieron para rituales).


----------



## Mel_O_Cotton (13 Feb 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> En eso estoy de acuerdo, pero de ahí a decir que su lectura lleve a un adolescente normal a asesinar a toda su familia va un trecho.



Yo no he dicho eso. Lo que dije fue que, aparte del debate sobre si el libro le influyó o no, es posible que ese libro no fuera el más adecuado para imponerlo como lectura obligatoria en un instituto. En todo caso, creo que nunca se podrá saber hasta qué punto influyó o no, igual que nunca sabremos qué hay de verdad o de leyenda en lo de "el guardián entre el centeno".


----------



## sintripulacion (13 Feb 2022)

abdecker dijo:


> El chaval tiene perfil de burbumori de extrema derecha. Deberían investigar si participaba en foros o simpatizaba con la ideología de cierto partido de color verde.
> Las redes sociales se han convertido en el caballo de Troya del discurso de odio y tienen un especial calado entre la juventud



Tú eres así de tonto o lo entrenas!!.
Hay que ser memo y retrasado mental como tú para intentar relacionar un triple asesinato cometido por un niñato que está todo el día jugando a los videojuegos y la madre se los quita porque no da ni palo en los estudios... con una supuesta e inventada simpatía que te sacas de la manga de una u otra opción política.
No eres más retrasado porque no entrenas!!.
Y los que te han dado el zanks otros tontos de capirote como tú.


----------



## BHAN83 (13 Feb 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Guaguaguagua




Buena historia, pero y los aliens?







Pagar impuestos para tener a gente en hinternec soltando esas mamarrachadas, me cago en los muertos del Estado Español!.


----------



## CesareLombroso (13 Feb 2022)

Coln dijo:


> Yo que vivo en el extranjero en un piso....veo ese pedazo de chalet en Elche, con esa huerta maravillosa, ese clima, en familia...y mira como acaba el asunto, alguien valoraba lo quesignificaba todo eso? una casa como esa, en un lugar como ese y con toda la vida por delante...
> 
> Yo sería el hombre más feliz del mundo viviendo en un lugar como ese con mi familia, pero aquí estoy, currando con los seres de luz.
> 
> Y mientras tanto...un loco sadico se carga a toda su familia !!! Que pena, que locura que lastima...




Bueno, habria que estudiar su familia y entorno y ver si el maltratado lleno de traumas era el escopetero, no es que lo defienda pero en muchos casos ( y todos los que he visto en Hermano Mayor son asi, son los padres los tarados que maltratan al hijo y este acaba explotando en conductas evasivas del trauma: drogas, vicios etc) o han psicopatizado al menor de tanto maltrato.

Esto mismo lo ha dicho otro forero en el hilo. 

La opcion de psicopata puro es la mas facil y rapida pero puede subyacer lo anterior y se estudia bien poco por la falta de capacitacion de profesionales para ello. ( trauma intergeneracional). Una de mis especialidades y que hace el sistema?: revictimizar a la victima porque " se ha vuelto esquizofrenico, es un drogata, etc) cuando suele ser por maltrato y los padres "que buenos que son...." y ojo, que yo de progre tengo 0 pero esto si es ciencia. 

Por cierto, estos tios heredan? Creo que se cambio la ley o algo pero no lo se.


----------



## CesareLombroso (13 Feb 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Buena historia, pero y los aliens?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




a que te refieres tarado sociata?

porque manipulas un post mio cuando yo nunca he escrito esto que citas"

CesareLombroso dijo:
Guaguaguagua


PAYASO CUANDO TENGAS ESTUDIOS, ME EMBETUNAS LOS ZAPATOS.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (13 Feb 2022)

Joder que mal todo macho


----------



## BHAN83 (13 Feb 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> a que te refieres tarado sociata?
> 
> porque manipulas un post mio cuando yo nunca he escrito esto que citas"
> 
> ...



guaguagauguaguagua


----------



## CesareLombroso (13 Feb 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> guaguagauguaguagua




Lo dicho: un sociata de mier tarado, y perdon por el pleonasmo.


----------



## BHAN83 (13 Feb 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Lo dicho: un sociata de mier tarado, y perdon por el pleonasmo.



Leete a ti mismo en este hilo!


----------



## CesareLombroso (13 Feb 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Leete a ti mismo en este hilo!




troll


----------



## Camarlengolazo (13 Feb 2022)

A este ni tocarlo,de los pocos que en una guerra,tirarían del carro.
Bien atado en corto,sería letal él cabron.


----------



## Funci-vago (13 Feb 2022)

Arzairus dijo:


> Venga q no es tan dificil
> 
> El menor parricida había leído un libro sobre un joven que mataba a su familia
> 
> ...



Asesinato promocionado por Antonia 3


----------



## pepinox (13 Feb 2022)

Camarlengolazo dijo:


> A este ni tocarlo,de los pocos que en una guerra,tirarían del carro.
> Bien atado en corto,sería letal él cabron.



Gente como este chaval de 15 años conquistó América, pasado a cuchillo a quien les cerraba el paso.


----------



## Funci-vago (13 Feb 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> A mí lo que me sorprende es la pericia del chaval manejando el arma de fuego: tres disparos, tres muertos.



La culpa si que puede ser de los videojuegos. 

K/D 3


----------



## Mundocruel (13 Feb 2022)

Buen estudian y niño normal hasta que un día entró en Burbuja, nada volvió a ser como antes después de Veteranos.


----------



## |||||||| (13 Feb 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> No serás de Alicante. Ya te digo que aquí ni con un csi encuentras un cazador de izquierdas.



Habría que disfrazarte de conejo y dejar que tus amigos cazadores del PSOE de Alicante te rellenaran de plomo (y una pizca de cal)

*Tumbada por 24 votos en contra y sólo 4 a favor la declaración de Compromís de prohibir la caza en Alicante*

La votación de la declaración ha contado con el rechazo de PP, *PSOE*, Cs y Vox


----------



## Barruno (13 Feb 2022)

yimi dijo:


> ¿Redes sociales? Es un psicópata de libro.
> 
> Como tantos otros que ha habido antes que él, sin redes sociales. ¿Alguien se acuerda de aquellos que mataron a un hombre en los 90 por un juego de rol?
> 
> ...


----------



## imaginARIO (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## Barruno (13 Feb 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> se emplea muy a la ligera la psicopatia..
> 
> un psicopata es la doctora esa que acuchillo y mato a varias perosnas en su hospital y hace poco volvio a liarla.. poco mas
> 
> ...


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (13 Feb 2022)

|||||||| dijo:


> Habría que disfrazarte de conejo y dejar que tus amigos cazadores del PSOE de Alicante te rellenaran de plomo (y una pizca de cal)
> 
> *Tumbada por 24 votos en contra y sólo 4 a favor la declaración de Compromís de prohibir la caza en Alicante*
> 
> La votación de la declaración ha contado con el rechazo de PP, *PSOE*, Cs y Vox



Pues claro, pero por todo el PSOE cazador del resto del país. Te gustaría que me mataran, verdad?


----------



## Barruno (13 Feb 2022)

etsai dijo:


> La culpa es de los videojuegos, de los comics, de internet, de la música y hasta de los libros, pero nunca NUNCA es de la televisión.








Íñigo Errejón acusa a los videojuegos del atentado de Berlín


De nuevo los videojuegos vuelven a situarse en la polémica después de que el portavoz de Podemos, Íñigo Errejón, los haya relacionado con acto terrorista




gamersrd.com


----------



## Barruno (13 Feb 2022)

etsai dijo:


> La culpa es de los videojuegos, de los comics, de internet, de la música y hasta de los libros, pero nunca NUNCA es de la televisión.



Ahí la dao Ustec


----------



## Poseidón (13 Feb 2022)

No tenemos foto del chaval?


----------



## fayser (13 Feb 2022)

Parece que nadie quiere aceptar que convivimos con psicópatas.

Que no son uno ni dos, que son muchos. La mayoría no llegan a matar a nadie pero cometen otro tipo de tropelías.

Si ese no explota por lo del internet, podría haber explotado dentro de diez años por cualquier otra cosa.

Es más, como es menor y saldrá a la calle en tres años, pronostico que volveremos a saber de él, igual que volvimos a saber de esta loca:









Detenida Noelia de Mingo, que mató a tres personas en la Fundación Jiménez Díaz en 2003, por atacar a dos mujeres en El Molar


Una dependienta de un supermercado ha sido ingresada en estado grave y hay otra herida con cortes superficiales y que tiene parentesco con la arrestada




elpais.com


----------



## fayser (13 Feb 2022)

etsai dijo:


> La culpa es de los videojuegos, de los comics, de internet, de la música y hasta de los libros, pero nunca NUNCA es de la televisión.



Podrían haber dicho que vio el jugo del calamar... pero no, es porque leía burbuja.


----------



## |||||||| (13 Feb 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Pues claro, pero por todo el PSOE cazador del resto del país. Te gustaría que me mataran, verdad?




A quién no le gustaría ver cómo matan a un comemierdas. Hasta tu madre pagaría por verlo.


----------



## Marchamaliano (13 Feb 2022)

abdecker dijo:


> El chaval tiene perfil de burbumori de extrema derecha. Deberían investigar si participaba en foros o simpatizaba con la ideología de cierto partido de color verde.
> Las redes sociales se han convertido en el caballo de Troya del discurso de odio y tienen un especial calado entre la juventud



Éste seguro que también jugaba al rol y tenía Katana.


----------



## Salchichonio (13 Feb 2022)

VeteranoCobaya dijo:


> El Covid lo ha cambiado todo para los mas jovenes .
> Internet , los videojuegos y las redes sociales son su Matrix , muchos toman la pildora azul a diario para dar la espalda al desierto de lo real .



Claro. Antes del COVID los chavales no se pasaban el día en redes sociales y videojuegos.


----------



## frankie83 (13 Feb 2022)

VeteranoCobaya dijo:


> El Covid lo ha cambiado todo para los mas jovenes .
> Internet , los videojuegos y las redes sociales son su Matrix , muchos toman la pildora azul a diario para dar la espalda al desierto de lo real .



Aaah pero hay unos culpables, si que los hay, los que nos encerraron en casa 2meses seguidos y luego siguieron machacando hasta ahora


----------



## skeptik (13 Feb 2022)

david53 dijo:


> ...y asesinó a sangre fría a su familia, sus padres y su hermano de diez años, a raíz de una discusión absolutamente trivial: su madre le había dejado *sin internet ni móvil por su bajo rendimiento académico.*



No entender las consecuencias de dejar a un adolescente desconectado: Padres sobradamente preparados y orgullosos de estar contra la tecnología.


----------



## Galvani (13 Feb 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> jajaja madre mia a si nos va, alguien comete una locura, un asesinato y es porque es un psicopata
> 
> ese chico es un hijo de puta, mala persona y ya esta
> 
> ...



No digas tonterías. Una mala persona (ahora está muy de moda el dicho y cada uno lo dice como le parece) no tiene porqué ser asesino. Lo que ha hecho digo yo que hace falta una psicopatía. No es que haya sido un arrebato, es que espero al padre tambien.


----------



## qbit (13 Feb 2022)

Evidente psicópata.

¿De Elche? Mr. Nini ha llegado al final de su camino.


----------



## Galvani (13 Feb 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> se emplea muy a la ligera la psicopatia..
> 
> un psicopata es la doctora esa que acuchillo y mato a varias perosnas en su hospital y hace poco volvio a liarla.. poco mas
> 
> ...



Andas muy perdido. La doctora de Mingo tenia esquizofrenia, no es psicópata. El de la katana y este no tienen enfermedad. Son así (No es una enfermedad, son así porque su cerebro no funciona igual y no tiene cura) y mataron sabiendo que mataban. Son hijos de puta si pero psicópatas.

El de la katana no se ha curado porque no tienen cura. Evidentemente sigue siendo lo que era pero no ha seguido matando. De hecho si tú conocieses a un tipo así te parecería espléndido, porque es su doble cara. Dirías que es un tío cojonudo si no lo sufres. Mira opiniones de psiquiatras.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (13 Feb 2022)

Psico de libro, mató a la madre, a su hermano de 10 años y esperó a que llegara su padre, además convivió con los cadáveres en la casa 3 días sin inmutarse.
La mayoría de los psicópatas no son asesinos por suerte, pero recuperarse no se recuperan porque su personalidad está estructurada así y no tienen arreglo ninguno.
Lo más seguro es que dentro de unos años sepamos que está casado y con hijos y encima con buen curro.


----------



## Luftwuaje (13 Feb 2022)

El Amityville levantino.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (13 Feb 2022)

|||||||| dijo:


> A quién no le gustaría ver cómo matan a un comemierdas. Hasta tu madre pagaría por verlo.



La tuya en cambio me pagó por dejar que me la chupara y follase por el culo, se la veía muy necesitada, no me extraña, familia de fachas mujer necesitada, no falla.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (13 Feb 2022)

Hace poco los mass mierdas sacaron una noticia igual a esta .....en Pakistan. Ahora toca en España. Esta perioricidad de hechos criminales similares en los mass mierdas sabiendo que esta gente no da puntada sin hilo me hace sospechar, me trae a lo memoria viejos recuerdos de asesinatos inspirados en juegos de rol. Ya sabeis...., un basurero se caia del camión y se abría la cabeza, y el telediario especulaba con que podría tratarse de un asesinato inspirado en un juego de rol.

Pues ahora parece que vuelven a las andadas, lo que ocurre es que esto si parece un asesinato real, ¿o no?. ¡Yo que sé!, ¡yo ya no me creo nada de lo que sale en televisión!.


----------



## Salchichonio (13 Feb 2022)

skeptik dijo:


> No entender las consecuencias de dejar a un adolescente desconectado: Padres sobradamente preparados y orgullosos de estar contra la tecnología.



Menudo gilipollicas


----------



## Monsieur George (13 Feb 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> Hace poco los mass mierdas sacaron una noticia igual a esta .....en Pakistan. Ahora toca en España. Esta perioricidad de hechos criminales similares en los mass mierdas sabiendo que esta gente no da puntada sin hilo me hace sospechar, me trae a lo memoria viejos recuerdos de asesinatos inspirados en juegos de rol. Ya sabeis...., un basurero se caia del camión y se abría la cabeza, y el telediario especulaba con que podría tratarse de un asesinato inspirado en un juego de rol.
> 
> Pues ahora parece que vuelven a las andadas, lo que ocurre es que esto si parece un asesinato real, ¿o no?. ¡Yo que sé!, ¡yo ya no me creo nada de lo que sale en televisión!.



Hay gente que mata a personas por espectáculo y diversión. Luego después venden a la borregada a través de la prensa crímenes machistas o crímenes de psicópatas o asesinos en serie...


----------



## Boker (13 Feb 2022)

david53 dijo:


> relevante o se trata de una macabra casualidad. El nuevo Instituto al que iba Santi tenía entre los libros que tenía que leer* una novela publicada en 2011,* 'La edad de la ira', del barcelonés Nando López, finalista del Premio Nadal. En ella Marcos, un adolescente de clase media, *asesina a su padre y deja malherido a uno de sus cuatro hermanos.* Según la sinopsis del libro, nadie del entorno del adolescente pudo prever esta reacción ni explicar esta reacción. Exactamente igual que en el caso del parricida de Elche.



ESTO


----------



## CesareLombroso (13 Feb 2022)

yimi dijo:


> Cyril Jaquet - Criminalia
> 
> 
> Cyril Jaquet Merino, de 15 años, mató a tiros a sus padres en Benijófar, Alicante, el 1 de agosto de 1994, porque le reñían y le dieron «un par de tortas».
> ...




Este era el 3 que yo sabia que habia hecho eso y el que he dicho antes que era a 15 kms o asi.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (13 Feb 2022)

Que fuerte lo de decir a la vecina que los había matado ...por qué no ocultó más lo que había echo ??? Es un caso muy interesante


----------



## Tronio (13 Feb 2022)

Soberbia


----------



## bebe (13 Feb 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Que fuerte lo de decir a la vecina que los había matado ...por qué no ocultó más lo que había echo ??? Es un caso muy interesante



Es que llevaba tres días solo, la comida se acababa y de todos modos no tenía nada planeado más allá de estar a su bola.

Me hace gracia lo de que supuestamente era normal y tímido. Era un individuo falto de empatía, incapaz de interactuar apropiadamente y al no ser capaz de fingir con éxito las emociones y conductas humanas (cosa que los psicópatas aprenden tarde o temprano) , pues se callaba.
Habrá dado mil signos de su psicopatía, pero nadie se quiso coscar.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (13 Feb 2022)

bebe dijo:


> Es que llevaba tres días solo, la comida se acababa y de todos modos no tenía nada planeado más allá de estar a su bola.
> 
> Me hace gracia lo de que supuestamente era normal y tímido. Era un individuo falto de empatía, incapaz de interactuar apropiadamente y al no ser capaz de fingir con éxito las emociones y conductas humanas (cosa que los psicópatas aprenden tarde o temprano) , pues se callaba.
> Habrá dado mil signos de su psicopatía, pero nadie se quiso coscar.



Tal cual , y cuántos así habrá en las sombras cultivando explotar cuando menos se lo espera .


----------



## 999999999 (13 Feb 2022)

Lo mejor de todo es lo q han dicho, presuntamente, en la TV:

- Es menor. Centro de menores, y luego al cumplir 18 ya se verá.
- Heredará de sus padres, a los q se ha cargado.
Y no tiene q repartir, ya q se fundió a su hermano también. 
- Cuando sea mayor de edad, no tendrá antecedentes.

Un WIN WIN de libro.

Un menor hijodelagranputa de estos mata a un adulto desconocido por la calle, a sangre fría, y le sale casi gratis.

España, país con leyes de mierda.


----------



## Comandante otto (13 Feb 2022)

abdecker dijo:


> El chaval tiene perfil de burbumori de extrema derecha. Deberían investigar si participaba en foros o simpatizaba con la ideología de cierto partido de color verde.
> Las redes sociales se han convertido en el caballo de Troya del discurso de odio y tienen un especial calado entre la juventud



Que tiene que ver la política aquí? Vete a tomar por culo suvnormal.Seguro que si tuvieses pelotas puto maricon,matarías a cualquiera que no fuese de izquierdas.
Basura.


----------



## XRL (13 Feb 2022)

999999999 dijo:


> Lo mejor de todo es lo q han dicho, presuntamente, en la TV:
> 
> - Es menor. Centro de menores, y luego al cumplir 18 ya se verá.
> - Heredará de sus padres, a los q se ha cargado.
> ...



vaya leyes de mierda en este pais de mierda


----------



## Hasta los webs (13 Feb 2022)

MrDanger dijo:


> Un psicópata. No es el primero ni será el último. A estos asesinos antes se les daba garrote.
> 
> Ahora unos añitos al reformatorio y luego a follar chortinas de 3 en 3 y a vivir la vida. Seguro que le va bien.
> 
> Las armas no tienen que estar al alcance nada más que del dueño y con la munición en otro sitio a buen recaudo, por si acaso.



Totalmente de acuerdo.El padre debería haber tenido las armas bajo llave.Me pregunto si no fue el mismo padre el que le enseñó a manejar el arma al chaval..


----------



## Pio Pio (13 Feb 2022)

Unos años en el reformatorio(ahora centro de menores) y luego calle, os acordáis del asesino de la catana?, salió y hasta encontró a una cerda que se casó con él.
los que no verán jamás un amanecer serán sus padres y el pobre hermano de 10 años, ese hijo de puta se merece garrote vil.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (13 Feb 2022)

Hasta los webs dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo.El padre debería haber tenido las armas bajo llave.Me pregunto si no fue el mismo padre el que le enseñó a manejar el arma al chaval..



Es lo más normal por la zona, se los llevan de caza desde bien pequeños, en grupo de gente muy tarada que dice muchas barbaridades, y no lo digo porque sean cazadores, que hay de todo, sino por la zona. Aún así no es excusa, ni eso, ni los videojuegos, ni la TV, ni los libros... La explicación es que es un psicópata no diagnosticado con acceso fácil e inmediato a armas, y que con su padre de acompañante ya ha disparado y matado.


----------



## Hasta los webs (13 Feb 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Es lo más normal por la zona, se los llevan de caza desde bien pequeños, en grupo de gente muy tarada que dice muchas barbaridades, y no lo digo porque sean cazadores, que hay de todo, sino por la zona. Aún así no es excusa, ni eso, ni los videojuegos, ni la TV, ni los libros... La explicación es que es un psicópata no diagnosticado con acceso fácil e inmediato a armas, y que con su padre de acompañante ya ha disparado y matado.



Yo soy de Elche, vivo en la ciudad y también conozco el campo y a gente del campo.Los pocos que conozco no son mala gente,pero supongo que es tradición a los que les gusta la caza enseñar a los críos.Para mi es un error.En todo caso es lo que dices ese chaval es un psicópata no diagnosticado.Mi padre tenía una escopeta paralela y me enseñó a disparar con ella,pero a mí lo ultimo que se me pasaría por la cabeza es utilizarla contra otra persona a no ser que fuese en defensa propia y sin otra opción de defensa ..


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (14 Feb 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Escopeta de caza... ¿Una cacería humana, tal vez...?



Si el chaval hubiese aparecido muerto aparentemente por suicidio no descartaría para nada esta hipótesis. Que se cargase al hermano, la tranquilidad mostrada en la detención y que hiciese vida "normal" durante tres días con los cadáveres en casa dejan bastante claro que es un psicópata al estilo José Rabadán.


----------



## Abrojo (14 Feb 2022)

este también fue sonado, el de Pioz, porque además lo wasapeaba con un amigo en Brasil


----------



## socrates99 (14 Feb 2022)

Menos mal que no se ha suicidado.
Hubieran empezado todos los noticiarios con asesinato múltiple machista…del padre.


----------



## NPCpremiun (14 Feb 2022)

bebe dijo:


> Es que llevaba tres días solo, la comida se acababa y de todos modos no tenía nada planeado más allá de estar a su bola.
> 
> Me hace gracia lo de que supuestamente era normal y tímido. Era un individuo falto de empatía, incapaz de interactuar apropiadamente y al no ser capaz de fingir con éxito las emociones y conductas humanas (cosa que los psicópatas aprenden tarde o temprano) , pues se callaba.
> Habrá dado mil signos de su psicopatía, pero nadie se quiso coscar.



Lo dudo, si fuese un psicopata no llamaría a la vecina, debió meterse un calentón y luego no saber reaccionar a lo que hizo. Igual tambien había problemas de drogas, tal vez pasaba por una situación de estrés y la discusión con sus padres fué el detonante, tal vez las redes sociales fueran su via de escape, aun así 100% no podía estar.


----------



## ueee3 (14 Feb 2022)

Esperemos que ese cambio súbito no tenga que ver con la novacuna ni con el Covid.


----------



## Kurten (14 Feb 2022)

Kittyanne dijo:


> Esa doctora tiene un trastorno psicótico, no es psicópata. Madre mía, qué nivel...
> Barrio sésamo para diferenciar ambos YA!



Por desgracia, ese es el nivel actual del foro

Saludos


----------



## mateww (14 Feb 2022)

La pena de muerte está claramente pensada para este tipo de casos, que futuro le espera, o ser un peligro para todo el que este cerca suyo, o ser un gasto de por vida para el estado, una persona que se carga a toda su familia como el que baja a por el pan tiene algo mal en la cabeza y eso no tiene arreglo, no es un pobre niño, es un tarado con muchos años de vida por delante que no tiene cabida en una sociedad normal


----------



## vanderwilde (14 Feb 2022)

A los que dicen que es un psicópata, de entrada ya le digo que ningún psiquiatra a menos que no tenga ni idea de su profesión lo va a dar por loco.

Es un ASESINO puro y duro. El embotamiento afectivo que tiene no es un síntoma de que sea esquizofrénico, pero sí de un criminal. Un narcisista también lo tiene, y no es un loco.

Primero la edad. Con 15 años es muy difícil encontrarse esquizofrénicos con delirios, aunque no es imposible, pero muy, muy difícil, pero lo principal es que no hay una motivación "loca". Ahí hay un motivo, y es que le quitaron el internet y lo castigaron, y eso no es un motivo loco, osea, lo hizo en venganza. Después siguió su vida normal. No hubo que ingresarlo por el delirio y hartarlo de neurolépticos. Ya digo, ninguno lo va a dar por loco.

El Rafita no lo hizo con su padre/madre, y lo hizo con una niña, y no por eso ya es un psicópata. Es un criminal. Éste ha subido un peldaño más.

Si no hay una motivación "loca", ése está mejor de la cabeza que cualquiera. Una motivación loca puede ser que una voz le diga "mátalos".

Hay muy pocas personas malas, verdaderamente malas hay muy pocas, pero algunas hay, y ése es una de ellas.

Claro que no es para llegar a asesinar, pero eso lo decimos los que no somos capaces. Unos no somos capaces de matar una mosca, y otros, no tienen límites. Con 15 años le ha salido el asesino que lleva dentro.

Lo siento por las pobres víctimas, y por lo remeros. Tengo dos amigos en la cárcel -por robar y asuntos de drogas- y de allí no quieren salir de lo bien que viven.


----------



## Kurten (14 Feb 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> A los que dicen que es un psicópata, de entrada ya le digo que ningún psiquiatra a menos que no tenga ni idea de su profesión lo va a dar por loco.
> 
> Es un ASESINO puro y duro. El embotamiento afectivo que tiene no es un síntoma de que sea esquizofrénico. Un narcisista también lo tiene, y no es un loco.
> 
> ...



Otro subnormal que confunde psicopatía con locura 

Putos cuevadoritos burbujiles!!!

Taluec


----------



## Ptgv2 (14 Feb 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Elche es la punta del iceberg de la Vega Baja alicantina, la Texas española, demasiado poco ocurre con el personal que hay por ahí. Algoda es campo de Elche, donde los chalets tienen vallados Versallescos para envidia de vecinos y las banderas que ondean son las del aguilucho, y por supuesto todos armados hasta los dientes. El discurso en redes y mass media de extrema derecha es el aglutinante que necesitaban.



En la Vega Baja están muy locos


----------



## EL FARAON (14 Feb 2022)

Es más, muchas niñas deben estar mojando bragas al igual que pasó con el de la katana, para las adolescentes se ha convertido en un macho alfa malote.


----------



## Yoguiyo (14 Feb 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Yo a esa edad me había leído ya La familia de Pascual Duarte, y no fui arrancarle un pezón a nadie a mordiscos. Son los discursos extremistas, las armas, la victimización, una pésima educación, y alguna enfermedad mental no tratada lo que confluye en estas masacres. No la literatura ni los videojuegos ni las películas.



Se te ha olvidado la adición a internet. En este caso se han juntado un trastorno de la personalidad y la adición, fijo. Más del 15% de los adolescentes presentan conductas agresivas cuando los „desconectas“. Internet es como la heroína para muchos chavales.


----------



## Acidolisergico (14 Feb 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> se emplea muy a la ligera la psicopatia..
> 
> un psicopata es la doctora esa que acuchillo y mato a varias perosnas en su hospital y hace poco volvio a liarla.. poco mas
> 
> ...



Que cacao mental tienes. La doctora era una psicótica, que no es lo mismo que psicópata. Ella mató a la gente fruto de un delirio. El chaval este pudo matar y hacer el mal sin frenos morales, sin culpa ni remordimiento (esto se considera psicopatía).

Son cosas diferentes. Deberías moderar tu vehemencia al escribir, ya que quedas en ridículo.


----------



## 999999999 (14 Feb 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Esperemos que ese cambio súbito no tenga que ver con la novacuna ni con el Covid.



Eres un tarado enfermo. 

Puto malnacido!


----------



## JyQ (14 Feb 2022)

Veo en el hilo que la inmensa mayoría de los foreros no saben diferenciar psicópata de sociópata.

En este caso se trata de un psicópata, los menas y latins que la van liando, suelen ser sociópatas.

Se pueden ser las dos cosas al mismo tiempo, y se puede ser psicópata y jamás cometer ningún delito, el sociópata seguramente los cometerá.

Para encontrar porqué esto es así, tenéis Google.


----------



## Panko21 (14 Feb 2022)

Seguro que comentaba la partidaza de fornite que se acaba de echar en metaverse


----------



## Yomismita (14 Feb 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> jajaja madre mia a si nos va, alguien comete una locura, un asesinato y es porque es un psicopata
> 
> ese chico es un hijo de puta, mala persona y ya esta
> 
> ...



Los psicópatas no suelen ser buenas personas, lo uno no quita lo otro.


----------



## Yomismita (14 Feb 2022)

Mel_O_Cotton dijo:


> Aparte de que el libro haya influido o no, ¿a todo el mundo le parece bien que un instituto obligue a unos adolescentes a leer un libro sobre otro adolescente que mata a su familia, en vez de clásicos de la literatura?



Yo les ponía a leer "Las 5 trampas del amor" de Iñaki Piñuel


----------



## eltonelero (14 Feb 2022)

Yomimo dijo:


> El chaval es un psicopata de libro, pena de muerte era lo suyo, desgraciadamente en poco tiempo estará en la calle y como tiene una larga vida por delante se cargará a alguno más.



Igual no, otros casos de psicópatas mata-familias al llegar a la mayoria de edad saben que la pena por matar a alguien no va a ser tan liviana, heredan pasta y propiedades de la familia a la que se ha cargado o reciben paguita del estado. Mojan bragas de alguna locuela, tienen familia, se amoldan en la sociedad siguen su vida y punto. Siguen teniendo 0 empatía pero por puro interés la controlan e intentan ir a lo suyo.

Aun asi estoy deacuerdo, a este tipo de gente mejor sería cargarsela para que sus taras genéticas no se extendieran.


----------



## CesareLombroso (14 Feb 2022)

Os avise en este hilo de los psiquiatras de Alicante como corruptos y perturbados, esta tiparraca que es el hazmerreir de la profesion, que es jefa de todo con 80 años ( no entiendo como no se la jubila a los 70 que es lo maximo que se permite)

Ahora dice que "la culpa es de los videojuegos"

Esta tiparraca puntua de forma muy severa en la tira de trastornos segun sus compañeros de profesion cuerdos, es conocida ya desde los años 70 que estudiaba en Granada como la loca de la clase.









"Por el tiempo que el menor de Elche dedicaba a los videojuegos pudo perder la noción de lo real"


La doctora, especialista en psiquiatría legal, analiza los condicionantes psicológicos del crimen - Reclama más inversión en salud mental y dice que "hay trastornos que no se detectan en casa"




www.informacion.es






MARÍA ANGUSTIAS OLIVERAS Doctora en Medicina y especialista en Psiquiatría Forense
*"Por el tiempo que el menor de Elche dedicaba a los videojuegos pudo perder la noción de lo real"*
*La doctora, especialista en psiquiatría legal, analiza los condicionantes psicológicos del crimen - Reclama más inversión en salud mental y dice que "hay trastornos que no se detectan en casa"*





_María Angustias Oliveras._ PILAR CORTÉS


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Feb 2022)

Yoguiyo dijo:


> Se te ha olvidado la adición a internet. En este caso se han juntado un trastorno de la personalidad y la adición, fijo. Más del 15% de los adolescentes presentan conductas agresivas cuando los „desconectas“. Internet es como la heroína para muchos chavales.



Pero si es psicopatía, y todo parece indicar que sí, es de nacimiento. Es un área del cerebro que no se activa, la de las emociones, sobre todo la empatía.


----------



## Informatico77 (14 Feb 2022)

VeteranoCobaya dijo:


> El Covid lo ha cambiado todo para los mas jovenes .
> Internet , los videojuegos y las redes sociales son su Matrix , muchos toman la pildora azul a diario para dar la espalda al desierto de lo real .



Es un psicópata de libro, no le deis más vueltas.


----------



## Informatico77 (14 Feb 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Pero si es psicopatía, y todo parece indicar que sí, es de nacimiento. Es un área del cerebro que no se activa, la de las emociones, sobre todo la empatía.



Correcto. Es como al que nace sin un brazo, que nunca podrá moverlo porque no existe. El entorno social puede suavizarlo o incluso camuflarlo, pero cualquier situación conflictiva puede hacer que aprieten el gatillo. El chico habrá sentido al matar a sus padres y hermanos lo mismo que nosotros al matar una mosca: nada.


----------



## Yoguiyo (14 Feb 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Pero si es psicopatía, y todo parece indicar que sí, es de nacimiento. Es un área del cerebro que no se activa, la de las emociones, sobre todo la empatía.



No entiendo del tema así que desde la más pura ignorancia pregunto:

Partiendo de ese trastorno y la falta de empatía, estas personas viven sus necesidades y emociones como el centro del universo y por encima del bien y el mal, de forma totalmente desproporcionada entre cómo perciben el sufrimiento que según ellos les infligen otras personas y la reacción adecuada a una afrenta de esa magnitud (siempre según su percepción). Así que si internet era su mundo, y sabiendo sobre el componente adictivo y la reacción que la falta de esa "droga" causa a los que sufren esa dependencia, que sus padres le desconectaran sería motivo suficiente para desatar esa reacción y acabar con ellos. Según cuentan en las noticias relacionadas, no ha mostrado ningún remordimiento, él sigue convencido que quitarte el wifi es motivo suficiente para asesinar a su familia.

Un poco en la linea de algunas de las masacres en institutos americanos, que la amonestación de un profesor o una burla de un compañero les parecía motivo suficiente como para asesinar a medio instituto y todo lo que se les pusiera por delante. 

Todo esto lo pregunto, no lo afirmo.


----------



## CesareLombroso (14 Feb 2022)

El Dr. Dietrich Klinghardt nos revela el entramado perfecto que alguien ha orquestado para desconectarnos del mundo superior. Para arrebatarles el alma a los seres humanos es necesario destruir su glándula pineal, y esta es extremadamente sensible a cuatro cosas: aluminio, glifosato, flúor y Wi-Fi.





Si tenemos en cuenta que la hipoxia cerebral también daña la glándula pineal, la imposición de las mascarillas pasaría a formar parte de una tormenta perfecta…


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Feb 2022)

Yoguiyo dijo:


> No entiendo del tema así que desde la más pura ignorancia pregunto:
> 
> Partiendo de ese trastorno y la falta de empatía, estas personas viven sus necesidades y emociones como el centro del universo y por encima del bien y el mal, de forma totalmente desproporcionada entre cómo perciben el sufrimiento que según ellos les infligen otras personas y la reacción adecuada a una afrenta de esa magnitud (siempre según su percepción). Así que si internet era su mundo, y sabiendo sobre el componente adictivo y la reacción que la falta de esa "droga" causa a los que sufren esa dependencia, que sus padres le desconectaran sería motivo suficiente para desatar esa reacción y acabar con ellos. Según cuentan en las noticias relacionadas, no ha mostrado ningún remordimiento, él sigue convencido que quitarte el wifi es motivo suficiente para asesinar a su familia.
> 
> ...



Ya tampoco soy docto en el tema, aunque algo he leído, y he trabajado con criminólogos. Efectivamente es tal y como dices pero no siempre. Hay psicópatas perfectamente integrados, que saben simular emociones, con familias y útiles socialmente hablando. Y otros que no llegan a violencia física pero te pueden torturar psicológicamente toda una vida, según la inteligencia de cada uno. Este no parecía muy inteligente, sólo un psicópata, aunque ya digo está sin diagnóstico. Un buen autor sobre estos temas es el criminólogo valenciano Vicente Garrido, con algunas publicaciones para el gran público muy interesantes.


----------



## TORREVIEJO (14 Feb 2022)

El chaval se le ha despertado su genética delincuencial de la Vega baja de tanto vicio con los vídeojuegos. Y la ha liado en me hipnótico.


----------



## Yomismita (14 Feb 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> No, lo de la frialdad es rasgo de psicopatía. Pero vamos, que un psicópata puede ser mejor o peor persona (los hay que no matan a nadie ni se les pasa por la cabeza y que incluso te ayudarán si te ven en problemas).



Dado que carecen de empatía, si te ayudan será pensando en su propio beneficio.


----------



## CesareLombroso (14 Feb 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Ya tampoco soy docto en el tema, aunque algo he leído, y he trabajado con criminólogos. Efectivamente es tal y como dices pero no siempre. Hay psicópatas perfectamente integrados, que saben simular emociones, con familias y útiles socialmente hablando. Y otros que no llegan a violencia física pero te pueden torturar psicológicamente toda una vida, según la inteligencia de cada uno. Este no parecía muy inteligente, sólo un psicópata, aunque ya digo está sin diagnóstico. Un buen autor sobre estos temas es el criminólogo valenciano Vicente Garrido, con algunas publicaciones para el gran público muy interesantes.



Garrido es un cantamañas, lo conozco personalmente y cuando fui a contratarlo para un caso, ni por educacion se digno a contestar.

valiente sodomita... y sus libros estan escritos de puta pena, parecen de la ESO.


----------



## Roquete (14 Feb 2022)

Yomismita dijo:


> Dado que carecen de empatía, si te ayudan será pensando en su propio beneficio.



Es un tema bastante complejo pero la educación que tengan y lo que ellos sienten que les falta determinará hacia dónde tirará el uso de sus habilidades. Si han sido rodeados de acciones no demasiado agresivas y sin abusos es fácil que o no hagan maldades terribles o que las hagan en ámbitos en los que su maldad es un valor (CEO de una súper empresa).

¿Sabes eso del test del puente el tren y el gordo al que habría que tirar sobre el tren para salvar a varios trabajadores?. Pues ahí podrían no sacar nada y tirarían al gordo sin pensarlo para salvar al grupo de trabajadores (pueden pensar con tranquilidad que es mejor salvar a varios a costa de uno). Cosa que las personas con empatía no podríamos hacer.

Todos los psicópatas son manipulativos. Esa tendencia manipulativa la tenemos todos de pequeños pero a las personals normales se nos corrige a través de nuestro miedo, sentimientos, empatía en desarrollo etc. Al sernos poco útil vamos dejando el uso de la manipulación como estrategia pero a un psicópata es una estrategia que le viene al pelo porque consigue muchas cosas con ella y le da igual si en ocasiones sale mal (no va a sufrir vergüenza si lo descubren con una mentira colosal, por poner un ejemplo)


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Feb 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Garrido es un cantamañas, lo conozco personalmente y cuando fui a contratarlo para un caso, ni por educacion se digno a contestar.
> 
> valiente sodomita... y sus libros estan escritos de puta pena, parecen de la ESO.



Bueno, sobre gustos...


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (14 Feb 2022)

El parricida de Elche disparó por la espalda a su hermano mientras huía del tiroteo contra su madre


En su confesión, aseguró que tuvo que pegarle varios tiros para rematarlo. Después guardó los cuerpos en el cobertizo y limpió la casa.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## geremi (14 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> 15 años - buen estudiante - 5 asignaturas suspensas
> 
> si, el chaval apuntaba alto. Biba la heducasió puvlika y de kalidá




_"Pasó de sacar buenas notas a suspender cinco asignaturas."_

Tú de compresión lectora tampoco andas muy allá.


----------



## david53 (14 Feb 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> El parricida de Elche disparó por la espalda a su hermano mientras huía del tiroteo contra su madre
> 
> 
> En su confesión, aseguró que tuvo que pegarle varios tiros para rematarlo. Después guardó los cuerpos en el cobertizo y limpió la casa.
> ...



Si y yo leí también hace días, que cuando disparó a su padre el primer tiro este le preguntó y le repitió que porqué le había disparado y que le volvió a disparar porque hablaba mucho y quería hacerle callar; todo un alhaja el chaval.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (14 Feb 2022)

david53 dijo:


> Si y yo leí también hace días, que cuando disparó a su padre el primer tiro este le preguntó y le repitió que porqué le había disparado y que le volvió a disparar porque hablaba mucho y quería hacerle callar; todo un alhaja el chaval.



Hombre. Sería de esos chavales que consideran "tironucables" hasta a sus padres.


----------



## NPCpremiun (15 Feb 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> A los que dicen que es un psicópata, de entrada ya le digo que ningún psiquiatra a menos que no tenga ni idea de su profesión lo va a dar por loco.
> Es un ASESINO puro y duro. El embotamiento afectivo que tiene no es un síntoma de que sea esquizofrénico, pero sí de un criminal. Un narcisista también lo tiene, y no es un loco.
> Primero la edad. Con 15 años es muy difícil encontrarse esquizofrénicos con delirios, aunque no es imposible, pero muy, muy difícil, pero lo principal es que no hay una motivación "loca". Ahí hay un motivo, y es que le quitaron el internet y lo castigaron, y eso no es un motivo loco, osea, lo hizo en venganza. Después siguió su vida normal. No hubo que ingresarlo por el delirio y hartarlo de neurolépticos. Ya digo, ninguno lo va a dar por loco.
> El Rafita no lo hizo con su padre/madre, y lo hizo con una niña, y no por eso ya es un psicópata. Es un criminal. Éste ha subido un peldaño más.
> ...



Creo que ya lo dijeron, un psicopata *NO *está loco


Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Ya tampoco soy docto en el tema, aunque algo he leído, y he trabajado con criminólogos. Efectivamente es tal y como dices pero no siempre. Hay *psicópatas perfectamente integrados,* que saben simular emociones, con familias y útiles socialmente hablando. Y otros que no llegan a violencia física pero te pueden torturar psicológicamente toda una vida, según la inteligencia de cada uno. Este no parecía muy inteligente, sólo un psicópata, aunque ya digo está sin diagnóstico. Un buen autor sobre estos temas es el criminólogo valenciano Vicente Garrido, con algunas publicaciones para el gran público muy interesantes.



Psicópatas integrados, esa es la clave, la mayoría de los psicopatas son así, les resulta indiferente matar por una chorrada que pegar un grito, pero saben las consecuencias y actuan friamente, en este hilo todos juzgan muy rápido, y a parte de lo que puedan inventar los periodistas para vender mejor la notícia , yo me baso en el hecho de decirselo a la vecina para justíficar que no es un psicópata. lo que creo es que tras matar a su madre + hermano quedó en shok pensando en que pasaría al llegar su padre, y trás matarlo se avadió en los videojuegos, evidentemente esto le acabó superando y confesó a la primera ante la vecina, en mi opinión fue una ida de olla muy grande, pero nó psicopata, de serlo, mentiría a la vecina, y estarían buscando los cuerpos, un psicópata no estaría nervioso y ocultaría el crimen, el chaval estaba en shock y no reaccionó hasta que le preguntaron de cara, el psicópata hubiese tenido tiempo de sobra para deshacerse de los cuerpos mediante la gran excusa del confinamiento covid.
Pero insisto pocos datos para juzgar, y todos manipulados por la prensa.


----------



## Mabuse (15 Feb 2022)

Empezaría investigando por aquí. Pero lo fácil es echar la culpa a las manadas, los psicópatas y los negacionistas.

" Quienes conocen a Santi aseguran que se trata de un chaval* "tímido e introvertido"* aunque hablador, sin ningún rasgo que destaque. De hecho, explican que era un "buen estudiante", pero que algo le había pasado últimamente porque* había suspendido cinco asignaturas en el último trimestre.* Cuando le preguntaban por este cambio de actitud, aseguraba que le daba "pereza" esforzarse. Acababa de ser trasladado desde el instituto La Torreta al nuevo centro Periodista Vicente Verdú, *inaugurado el pasado 31 de enero.* "


----------



## eL PERRO (15 Feb 2022)

Pero mientras tanto, a nadie le importa un puto carajo que hayamos tenido 600 y pico muertos hoy, ni 2500 la semana anterior, ni 200.000 en el computo total de 2 años

Vosotros a zampar rabos bien hondo, y a asesinar a vuestros padres. Que nadie os deje un viernes sin botellon


----------



## dac1 (15 Feb 2022)

El padre seria un cazurro que deberia haber tenido las armas bajo llave y la municion tambien o bien escondida


----------



## Ratona001 (16 Feb 2022)

Cuantas gente usara lo de "tengo covid" para ocultar cadáveres en el sótano....


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (16 Feb 2022)

A esta alturas, que juegue a videojuegos es como si practicase pádel, entre poco y nada relevante.

Puta manía de dejar caer que la culpa es por jugar, cuando claramente el problema está en la cabeza y en el alma de ese chaval, seguramente una predisposición a estas conductas, y con total seguridad, desencadenadas por esta sociedad jodidamente enferma que nos está tocando sufrir, especialmente los críos.

Una lástima lo de esa familia, la verdad.


----------



## Ratona001 (16 Feb 2022)

El fortnite que lo suban a +16


----------



## Alfa555 (16 Feb 2022)

abdecker dijo:


> El chaval tiene perfil de burbumori de extrema derecha. Deberían investigar si participaba en foros o simpatizaba con la ideología de cierto partido de color verde.
> Las redes sociales se han convertido en el caballo de Troya del discurso de odio y tienen un especial calado entre la juventud



Jajajja .... No perdamos ocasión de politizarlo todo ..así así ...


----------



## kikoseis (16 Feb 2022)

Arzairus dijo:


> Venga q no es tan dificil
> 
> El menor parricida había leído un libro sobre un joven que mataba a su familia
> 
> ...



:


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (16 Feb 2022)

Baubens2 dijo:


> La culpa és de vídeojuegos +18 que juegan adolescentes. Les vuelve insensibles a la sangre



El Fornite tiene sus cosas, aunque no se vea sangre a raudales.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (16 Feb 2022)

El parricida de la PlayStation fotografió los cadáveres, limpió la casa, se duchó, se hizo la cena y se puso a jugar


Cuando una tía acudió a la casa para preguntar por sus familiares le enseño una foto y le dijo: “Los he matado”




www.infobae.com


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (16 Feb 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> El parricida de la PlayStation fotografió los cadáveres, limpió la casa, se duchó, se hizo la cena y se puso a jugar
> 
> 
> Cuando una tía acudió a la casa para preguntar por sus familiares le enseño una foto y le dijo: “Los he matado”
> ...



Fotografiar los cadáveres para qué?


----------



## Ratona001 (17 Feb 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Fotografiar los cadáveres para qué?



Desinformacion. Yo no he leido en ningun lado nada de Fotos. Sino que simplemente confesó


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (17 Feb 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Fotografiar los cadáveres para qué?



Sentiría cierto placer en ello.


----------



## La biografia (14 Oct 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Tengo 2 teorías:
> 
> Teoría 1: Malos tratos llevados al límite.
> 
> ...




Lo de Ruanda fue provocado por el mismo gobierno y dicen que también con participación de los chinos... 

Por cierto, la mala fama de la película "psicosis", las personas a las que les dan los brotes psicóticos estos no suelen ser asesinos, ni mucho menos se ponen a matar gente. 

Pero si bien estoy de acuerdo de que hay medicamentos o inyecciones que pueden provocar estados alterados de conciencia y violencia extrema.


----------

